# Call me Samson Jr... (another p/rr/s escapade...)



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 16, 2005)

There once was a man of God named Samson. He was undoubtedly one of the strongest men to ever live, as he performed many incredible feats of strength. At a young age, he TORE A LION IN HALF. And later in life, killed one thousand men, with the jawbone of a donkey. And with his last, dying breath, he knocked down the two most weight bearing pillars of a palace, killing many phillistines, (the ancient enemy of the Jews). In any case, he was a very strong man, and I needed a title for my journal... 

This will be another p/rr/s journal, and I will be bulking for 6 more weeks, starting monday. My split is as follows, monday through saturday. Mon: back/chest/abs/forerms, tue:bis/tris/delts/calves, wed:quads/hams/glutes/traps, thu:back/chest/abs/forearms, fri:bis/tris/delts/calves, sat:low back/traps, sun:rest...   Any advice, hey, speak up. If you like it, well then...

After these 6 weeks, I will be cutting with a carb cycling diet, in which I will be taking an EC stack. Not sure how long I'll be cutting, but... yeah.


----------



## LW83 (Apr 16, 2005)

Stay away from that Dalila chick


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 16, 2005)

LOLOL!!!! Yeah... He may have been strong, but, wouldnt those four times, getting bound up and what have you... Id get suspicious...


----------



## LW83 (Apr 16, 2005)

I was just gonna say don't let her cut your hair  

If you're having issues with being bound, cut back on the cheese 

G'luck!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks!... Cheese?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 18, 2005)

FIRST P/RR/S DAY TODAAAAAAYYY... im scared... chest/back/abs/forearms. Im stoked and ready though... SO, any advice?


----------



## LW83 (Apr 18, 2005)

Don't eat the chicken


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 18, 2005)

sooo... dont eat the cheese or the chicken..


anyway, heres how it went, followed by a comment

~Pec deck
55x8
70x7
75x6
70x6
Felt very good.
~Seated cable rows
110x8
140x8 (not enough)
155x8
155x7 
Picked up well after upping the weight
~Bench press
160x6 (need more rest between bench and pec-deck)
155x5
155x4 forced 5
~Lat pulls
130x8
140x6 (felt too much bi's)
130x5 partial 6
~~~MEANT TO DO INCLINE, PEOPLE ON SMITH MACHINE FOR 35 MINUTES~~~
~Weighted incline sit-ups
CRAP-TASTIC!! I need some advice on this
~Machine rows
155x8
185x7
185x8
170x7
NEED TO DO BARBELLS!!!
~Forearm curl dealies, top of forearm/bottom
TOP
75x13
75x12
75x11
BOTTOM
75x10
75x10
Fizzled, but, much confusion in the room caused the fizzle, will have back up plan, next time
~Pullovers
40x8 (needed more)
45x8 (still need more)
50x6 (right on the money)
Good stuff, once the weight came up to where I needed...


Unh... Brainfart... OH! Ab workout went terrible, in fact, it was non-existant. Soooo, im gonna put my abs in the start. Im thinking some medicine ball twistie deals, ive heard them called weighted roman twists... Those work good. SOOO... Maybe some machine crunches?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 19, 2005)

bis/tris/delts/calves day.

~barbell curls
75x10
85x6
85x5
80x7
~overhead tricep extension
45x10
55x8
60x6
55x6
~Calf raises, toes in, on leg press machine (feet forming 90 degree angle)
180x10 (WAY NOT ENOUGH)
270x15 (STILL NOT CLOSE)
360x12 (still not quite enough)
360x11('')
~Lateral raises
20(in each hand)x8
20x8
25x5
20x7 (good range of motion)
~db curls
30(again, each hand)x6 (slightly disappointing that I have a hard time...)
30x6
30x7
~Tri pulldowns
80x6
80x6
80x6 (pretty good group, IMO)
~military press
85x6
85x7
85x6
(i have rather bad shoulders, so... This is to be expected, I suppose. Any ideas for delts are appreciated)
~calf raises, toes out, leg press machine
360x15
360x15
420x14 (ergh... I still need more on there...)
~preacher curls
65x6
65x6
65x5
~close grip bench
115x8
125x8
125x7
~bent deltoid raised
25x8
20x8 (Better ROM)
20x8
after i dropped the weight down, I got much better work
~seated calf raises (yeah, I know, it primarily works the soleus)
140x10
160(i think, cant really read my writing)x8
160x8


Well, I think this was a pretty good workout... Again, any comments


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

2 Pretty intense lookin w/o's there Brother!!! The name caught my eye, and I love your sig. I'll be followin you if you don't mind. Keep it up, lookin good!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2005)

YAY!!! I always was like "hey... that archangel dude is cool, and he loves Jesus..." Thank you!!! Ill be keepin up on your journal too...

But, anyway, some journalization... My pecs are still pretty sore, I dunno if Ill be ready for my chest/back/forearms/abs workout Thursday, and, I'm gonna have to skip my bis/tris/delts/calves on friday, IM GOIN TO MAGIC MOUNTAIN!!! WHOOO!!!!... Yeah. Good stuff... So, I dunno, havin Ma get some epsom salts, maybe that'll help with recovery. Im gonna have to post my supplement list when I get home today or tomorrow, and my diet... 


Not sure Im ready for legs day... SCARY!!! Anyway, i gotta roll! Keep on keepin on

God Bless,
-Eek


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment Brother, Yes Sir........ I LOVE Jesus!!! I will definatly keep up with you. If your too sore, I would definatly wait. There is a difference in sore and pain. Take care Brother!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2005)

Yay!!! Im about to read yours, after I type mine up...

~Squats
115x6
225x7
225x6
225x5
OOF!!!
~Individual leg hamstring curl
50x6
70x6
70x5
67.5x6
~Hack squat
90+the rigging on the machinex3
80x5
80x4
~Smith Machine shrugs
225x8
245x8
265x7
~Hamstring curls
127.5x7
127.5x7
125x6
~Leg extensions
170x8
200x8
215x7 (more?)
~DB shrugs
75x10
85x8
85x8
Good after weight uppage
~Leg press
180x8
200x7
210x7
YEAAAAH!!!

Ooof... Im toasted from this workout... Ouch... Good stuff


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Excellent w/o there Brother!!! Keep it up, heavy duty shrugs there  awesome squats too, how low do you go?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 21, 2005)

I think just a bit below parallel... Im too busy squattin to check, though, I always have gone pretty low, but from what I understand, you go like, crazy deep, No?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 21, 2005)

Eng... The DOMS in my legs is finally settin in... I guess Im not as sore as i figured, but, thats cuz I was still getting my weights all figured out... So, Im pretty satisfied with everything so far, I have to review my split, and change it from 2 pec workouts a week to 1... I also have to do my bicep work on friday, and maybe toss in some underhand grip rows... Too much 'curl' type stuff, and not enough 'pull' stuff, im thinkin


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

You definatly need a balance, or injuries will set in!!! I go just below parallel on squats, thats plenty deep in my book


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> thats plenty deep in my book


No kiddin! especially when you're squattin 345!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 21, 2005)

blargh!! had to combine bis/tris/delts and back, and not do chest twice a week. I also had to eliminate forearms today, as I am going to 6 flags tomorrow!!! I took measurements today, pre-w/o, and will continue to do so, weekly

Height: 5'9" 
Weight: 180 (i began at 175, I think a good deal is fat, unfortunately)

Waist:35 1/2 
Neck: 15 1/2
R calf: 15 3/4
L calf: 15 5/8
R thigh: 23 1/2
L thigh: 23 1/4
Chest(Under arms): 39
Chest(over arms): a tentative 49
L forearm: 12
R forearm: 12
R arm: 14 1/2
L arm: 14 1/3

All measurements are in inches, because America is too fat to go metric... Lol


A combined bis/tris/delts/back w/o today... Next week will be normal

~Lat pulls behind head
110x8
140x6 partial 7
135x6 partial 7
135x6
GOOD STUFF!!
~Military press
80x8
100x8
110x6
110x4
Good after bumping the weight up
~Straight bar barbell curl
80x6
80x7
80x6
~Standing tricep machinee
80x6
80x6
80x6 partial 7
~Upright overhand grip rows
140x6
130x7
130x7 part 8
~Lateral delt raises
20'sx6 part 7
20x6
20x4 cheat 7
~Preacher curls
70x5
70x3~Dropped 5~65x2
65x6
~Overhead tricep extensions
60x5
60x5 forced 7
60x5 forced 7
~Dumbell rows
60x7
65x7
60x7
~Bent delt raises
20x7
20x7
20x7
Good ROM, I have no regrets using these 20s instead of the 25's...
~Underhand grip upright rows
110x7
130x7
130x7 partial 8
~Close grip bench
115x8
135x7
135x7

Overall I feel this was a decent workout... LOL

Nah, I felt really good after this, and I think Ill have some trouble toting my arms around tomorrow... YEHAY!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Good measurements, and incredible w/o!!! I will be sending you a PM shortly


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 23, 2005)

YAY!!! Thank you, I think im gettin the hang of it... I will be posting supplements shortly


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 23, 2005)

okay... supps... 

5:30 5 grams L-glutamine
6:00 (meal) 2 fish oil caps, 1 ON's opti-men, 250mg vit C, 400 iu vit E, 175 milk thistle (i dunno why, not buying again) 1g CLA cap
7:45 (meal) 2 fish oil caps, 250 mg vit C
11:20(meal) 2 fish oil caps, 250 mg vit C, 1g CLA cap
3:00(meal) 2 fish oil caps, 250 mg vit C
6:00 (meal) 2 fish oil caps, 250 mg vit C, 1 ON's Opti-men
9:00 g grams L-Glutamine, 3 ON's ZMA caps
9:30 (meal) 2 fish oil caps, 1 ON's opti-men, 250mg vit C, 400 iu vit E, 175 milk thistle, 1g CLA cap


yeah... After putting it on paper, i realized im wasting some money...

Constructive criticism anyone?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 23, 2005)

diet coming soon


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey Brother Fish, I see you fixed your journal's name!!! Alright, I love the title!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you! What is your opinion on my supp list?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 24, 2005)

bit much for me, all I take is Creatine, Glutamine, Protein and a multi-Vitamin. Thats all I take, but what do I know?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 24, 2005)

Like I said, once I got it on paper, it looks pretty wasteful...


sooo... im keepin the creatine, glutamine, multivit, protein, vit e and c, and fish oil... jah


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

Dude, that's gotta be a lot of cheddar for those supps.  What are you spending a month?  (Before the cutdown, I mean...)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 24, 2005)

i dunno, not much actually...

I hadnt been taking the milk thistle or the CLA for long, i just got 1 bottle of each... ive been regularly taking the vit e for forever, I think this is the first bottle Ive ever finished...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 25, 2005)

Alright, RR week, chest/back/abs/forearms day...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

Lets do it to it!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 25, 2005)

HELP!!! how do i do rep range!??!?!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

what kind of help do you need ?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont really know how many reps to do... i leave in 30 to lift... lol


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 25, 2005)

its RR week...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

7 to 9 on first exercise
10 to 12 on second exercise
13-15 on third exercise


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 25, 2005)

YOU ARE A LIFE SAVER!! I LOVE YOUU!!!!.... thank you! ill be posting when I get back...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> YOU ARE A LIFE SAVER!! I LOVE YOUU!!!!.... thank you! ill be posting when I get back...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 25, 2005)

Dude, shouldn't you have asked about RR week before you started?  

 Looks like it's taking off for you.  Nice work.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, shouldn't you have asked about RR week before you started?
> 
> Looks like it's taking off for you. Nice work.


Well, needless to say, I wont EVER claim Im a genius... Lol, I just needed clarification on EXACTLY what I was going to do. In fact, Ill ask now, EXACTLY what am I supposed to do for shock week? All I can gather is do dropsets... I could go for some advice from de pros... 

FOOD: spencers market is such a rip-off... generic tuna for 91 cents a can??? highway robbery man... I can get bumblebee for 75 at food 4 less...

on another note, just ordered 500g of both CEE and diarginine malate from bulk nutrition... And my mom AND dad said I was looking bloated, even my face. I thought it was the bodyfat I am putting on during this bulk, but, they said i just looked bloated, not fat... I guess it was the monohydrate, so, Im glad to have that CEE show up. It shipped out this morning at 4, so... im thinking wednesday? ALSO, i got a freebie of MTRX's AMPED... it made my shaker pop open, and the pink concoction spilled on my floor. I guess it like, efervesced... .... Just a bit spilled, though. It was a mediocre product overall, a bit of a pump, I couldnt even feel the caffeine, though I guess it made my headache go away... DONT BUY IT...1

in any case, here's my first RR week w/o: back/chest/abs/forearms

*~Smith Machine Incline Bench*
115x8
145x9
155x9
155x9
*~Behind head Lat pulls*
120x9
135x9
135x8 part 9
135x7 part 8
*~Decline situps*
x15 
x12
yeah, I know, I just started these... Jerks... lol
*~Pullovers*
50x9
50x8? (cant read my writing... it looks like a 3, but I know I did more than that... lol)
*~Bench Press*
145x11
140x10
145x7 (somebody messed with my plates... and I wasnt paying attention. either that or I seriously am retarded)
*~Overhand grip Barbell Rows*
105x12
110x12
110x12
*~Forearm curls(bottom)/extensions(top)*
75x16
85x12
85x10
~~~~
65x11
65x10
65x10
*~Pec deck*
50x15
55x13
50x12 drop to 45+2
*~DB rows*
50x15
55x13
50x15

(p.s. I took a manly dump halfway through writing this... I just thought you should know)

-God bless,
EEK


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Got some nice numbers there  

I've never seen it done quite that way before  so i will just say that most people do all their chest exercises , then all their back exercises , etc etc .
*~Smith Machine Incline Bench
*115x8
145x9
155x9
155x9
*~Bench Press
*145x11
140x10
145x7 (somebody messed with my plates... and I wasnt paying attention. either that or I seriously am retarded)
*~Pec deck
*50x15
55x13
50x12 drop to 45+2

*~Behind head Lat pulls
*120x9
135x9
135x8 part 9
135x7 part 8
*~Overhand grip Barbell Rows
*105x12
110x12
110x12
*~DB rows
*50x15
55x13
50x15
and so forth

If someone else doesn't post in re: shock week i will tomorrow  but it's past this old mans bedtime !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

what the heck Ihave a couple more minutes , Here's what my shock week will look like to give you an idea .

hows this look for *shock week  *

*Legs -*
leg extensions / squats  super set
Leg press / leg extensions super set
Db lunges -drop set
lying leg curl/SLDL  super set
single leg curl - drop set
standing calf raises / seated calf raises super set
single leg calf raises - drop set

*Chest/bi's/abs -*
cable crossover / Incline bench press
Weighted dips /incline flyes
bench press - drop sets
cable curls / ez bar curls
bb flex curls / incline hammer curls
1 arm cable curls - drop set
incline bench crunches / kneeling cable crunches
hanging knee raises - drop set

*OFF*

*Back / abs -*
Db pullovers / Wg pulldowns
Rev. grip bent rows / stiff arm pulldowns
Seated Cg pulley rows - drop set
incline bench crunches / Hanging knee raises
kneeling cable crunches - drop sets

*Delts/tri's/calves -*
seated side laterals / standing BB press
seated Db press / wg upright rows
cable front raises - drop set
pushdowns / cg bench press
ova head Db extensions / rev grip pressdowns
weighted bench dips - drop set
seated calf raises / standing calf raises
1 leg calf raises - drop set

*OFF

OFF*

 Super sets are in the 8-10 rep range and drop sets  are 8-10 reps , drop the weight and the do 6-8 reps can drop one more time if you want and do another 6-8 reps if you really want to .


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I dont really know how many reps to do... i leave in 30 to lift... lol


 In the May issue of Iron Man, on page 130 you can find the an article that Eric did on P/RR/S.  That article was the catalyst for my starting a P/RR/S routine.  It's worth the $5.98.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 26, 2005)

*Brudda Gwcaton*

... eeeew... Thats gonna be some scary stuff dude.... scary indeed... thank you for the help, though!

*Brother csf3*

Good stuff, man.. good stuff. 

*On my note*

Strange, no real blatant soreness, save for my abs... thats basically it, will post when I get home from bis/tris/delts/calves


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

During power I always staed 4-6, during rep range I would go 6-8/8-10/10-12/12-15, and shock was always either 6-10 or 8-12 reps for my super sets and ussually 6-8 for my drop sets normally done with a triple drop.  Hope that helps some.

Also as gary said try to group the muscles together...do all your chest work then back work dont mix them together.  You muscles ussually cool down to much and I find it counter productive for my own sue.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Brudda Gwcaton*
> 
> ... eeeew... Thats gonna be some scary stuff dude.... scary indeed... thank you for the help, though!
> 
> ...


What does your current routine look like could you give me a layout?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

W/o looks right on Brother Fish!!! I see Brother Gary helped set you straight!!! 
Lookin really solid there, nice numbers. You guys are all making me wanna go back to P/RR/S!!!
That article in IronMan is EXCELLENT!!! I definatly recommend it


----------



## Alaric (Apr 26, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ...
> *On my note*
> 
> Strange, no real blatant soreness, save for my abs... thats basically it, will post when I get home from bis/tris/delts/calves



Correct me if I'm wrong, but you don't need to be sore to grow, right? 

Nice RR session! 
But yea I"ll agree with gwatcon, we usually do it one muscle group at a time.  Whatever works best for you though!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 26, 2005)

(i officially am adopting this style of response... props to Archangel)*Brother Deadbolt*
It doesnt show from the way I post it, but I do a very not strict superset type deal. I dont want to be in the gym for 2 hours, so, while Im recovering from a set, Ill do another lift. I put them one after each other, so, Ill use last w/o as an example...

When I did the smith machine incline, and the lat pulls, I would do one set of inclines, then lat pulls, then go back to the incline... etc. .... Constructive criticism? I'm serious when I ask that, too, please tell me your all's point of view on any of this type of thing...

Also, G-dub, what EXACTLY do you mean by 'routine'? Im a little thick, so it takes a bit for me to get something...

*Brother Archangel (YEAH!!! .... lol)*

yeah, he definitely helped me out! (thanks again!) Which store would I be able to find said mag in?

*Brother Alaric*

Well my friend, I admit, you are right. I guess old habits die hard, eh? Im quite used to being sore after a hard w/o... I dunno, you ARE right though...


*Tris/bis/delts/calves RR week*

*1. leg press machine calf raises*
450x10
520x9
520x9
*1. military press*
115x8
110x8
110x8
*2. preacher curls*
65x9
65x9
65x8
*2. close grip bench*
135x8
130x9
130x7
*3.alternation foot position calf raises (leg press machine)*
450x12 toes out, 90 degree angle
470x12 toes in
470x12 out
470x12 in
*3. Lateral delt raises*
15x12
17x12
17x12
*4. High pulls*
75x12
85x11 partial 12
85x7+75x4
*4. standing tricep machine*
70x12
70x10
70x9 partial 10
*5. seated calf machine*
130+riggingx15
150x15
130x12
*5. rear delt raises*
17x15
17x15
17x15
*6. dumbell curls*
20x15
20x14
20x8+17x5
*6. standing tricep extensions*
40x15
40x12
35x12

OUCH!!! im feelin all wonky. that was a VERY good workout... my CEE and Diarginine malate get here sooon..... sweeeeeet....

Yeah, good stuff


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Another Kicken w/o Brother, you can pick it up at Borders, or any Book/Magazine store!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 26, 2005)

okay, cool, thank you! about those face pulls, what month were those featured?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

December 2004!!! Face pulls ROCK


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 26, 2005)

lol, thanks


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 26, 2005)

.. they look funny... but, so does bringin a mini igloo to school, so ill check em out!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

They may look funny, but they hit your rear delts and traps like crazy!!!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm brain dead right now, so nothing is making much sense right now.  But the one thing that is boggling my mind, is that numbering system.  LOL pleasee ease my pain and tell me the reasoning between using the same numbers twice (1, 1, 2, 2, 3, 3, etc).  Lol sorry for my noncontributive post, I'm just....blah right now (see I can't even think of the word)


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> I'm brain dead right now, so nothing is making much sense right now. But the one thing that is boggling my mind, is that numbering system. LOL pleasee ease my pain and tell me the reasoning between using the same numbers twice (1, 1, 2, 2, 3, 3, etc). Lol sorry for my noncontributive post, I'm just....blah right now (see I can't even think of the word)


I was totally lost too. Thought it was just me ! But it still looks like a good workout


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

The way you train looks more like a circuit training routine.  You do a series of lifts back to back to back.  When I was doing prrs...for the very extended period I did it...I would never go over 45 minutes to an hour with my workouts.  The purpose to it is low volume...high intensity workouts.  You want to reach failure in the desires rep ranges each set.

With each week you need varries resting times...so even though you want to rush through the workout during power week lets say, you still need to rest your muscles so you can put maximal effort into each set.  Its hard to adjust if your a fan of low RI's but it pays off in the end


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 27, 2005)

*Gwcaton and Alaric*

Deadbolt got it. 

*Deadbolt*

Okay, so, should I be reducing the number of excercises Im doing so that I can rest the proper amount?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Deadbolt*
> 
> Okay, so, should I be reducing the number of excercises Im doing so that I can rest the proper amount?


I think you should reduce the body parts you are working each day.  You are mixing alot of parts which means you will be in the gym longer.  Try doing like one large and one small body part.  Staying in the 8-9 sets range for large body parts and 5-6 sets range for smaller ones.  Larger body parts you can do 3-4 exercises each and smaller ones 2-3 exercises each.

Like you are working back and chest in the same workout...I've done that before but not with prrs I simply flew through the workout with close to no rest between sets.  If you want prrs by the book I'd arrange your routine differently.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 27, 2005)

*Deadbolt*

okay, so, does this look better?

Mon: delts, tris, traps. Tues: bis, abs, forearms. Wed: quads, hams, calves. thurs: back, delts, tris, traps. fri: chest, bis, abs, forearms

Im going to bed. My dad wasted almost 2 hours on Ebay, DOING NOTHING...

(edit): though in retrospect, he pays the bills...  

NEVERMIND, MY DAD IS COOL


----------



## Alaric (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm just wondering, you're hitting your tri/bi/delts twice a week, but chest/back/legs only once?  Just wondering what's the reasoning behind this?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 27, 2005)

theyre much bigger muscle groups, and as far as my experience goes, my back, chest, and legs  stay 'sorer' longer, and in general need more rest... AHHHH!! EVERYTHING IS WRONG!!! .... well, It'll be for the best when we get it figured out...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 27, 2005)

Like I said, you dont have to be vague with me, just say, "this is wrong, do this". Ill be okay with it, I swear! In any case, Im crashing man... Ill post my leg exercise that I did today, tomorrow, k? later

-God bless,
eek


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

Look at it this way...you get to learn all the stuff you need to know early.  By the time you hit 20, you'll have this gig all figured out!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Deadbolt*
> 
> okay, so, does this look better?
> 
> ...


Why are you training delts, bi's, tri's, and forearms twice a week?  Thats way to much my man.  Your bi's and tri's also get hit pretty hard on back/chet day so if you are putting any bit of effort into those days your working your arms 3xweek....thats not good.  Sam goes for delts.  Prrs is all about low volume and such my friend...only working the body part once a week but totally murdering that part lol.  I assume your still in school so you will want your weekends free.  Try a standard routine somethign like:
Mon-Chest/Bi's
Tues-Quads/Hams
Wen-Off
Thur-Back/Tri's
Fri-Delts/Traps
or  
Mon-Chest/Delts
Tues-Quads/Hams
Wen-Off
Thur-Back/Traps
Fri-Bi's/Tri's

There are endless combinations of workouts...I know Gwcaton and Arch have come up with some good routines you can borrow one of theirs I'm sure.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Look at it this way...you get to learn all the stuff you need to know early. By the time you hit 20, you'll have this gig all figured out!


 Yeah, with any luck, eh?

*Deadbolt*

Okay, cool...  again, how does THIS sound? I'm pretty genetically gifted with the calves, so, I like workin them, so I can get the most out of em... 

mon: back/tris
tues: Quads/hams
wed: abs/calves/forearms
thurs: chest/bis
fri: delts/traps

... There, is that pretty good? Imma try those 'face pulls' archangel is raving about, so i spaced back and traps/delts apart... Comments?

Here's my leg w/o that went down yesterday...

RR week quads/hams/traps (this was the unrevised w/o)

*squats*
135x8
225x8
215x8
*leg press*
180x8
200x11
210x11
*leg extensions*
170x13
170x13
157.5x15
*smith machine shrugs*
180(+ rigging)x10
180x9
180x9
*dumbell shrugs*
65x15
65x15
65x15
*hamstring curls*
110x10
115x10
115x10

short, but sweet. Will be interesting to see how things will go next week...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

I like your split, but if it was me............ I would take off on wednesdays!!! I feel like I'm overtraining if I do it too many days in a row!!! 2 days is about maximum for me!!!
Kudos on your Leg w/o there Brother Fish!!! Awesome numbers there


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 28, 2005)

thank you!!! It makes me feel all... good and special... 

My wednesdays should be pretty easy... Just abs calves and forearms... Im bringin a stopwatch to my w/o today!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice wo ! 


How long did it take you ?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the complement! And, too stinkin long. I was goin with a partner this time, thats a once in a blue moon thing. I prefer working out alone, if ya ask me... Alright, Im headin out pretty quick here, will post the results when I get back!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 28, 2005)

RR 4/28

chest/bis

135 second rest in between each set, appx 35 minute w/o

*~smith machine incline*
120(+bar/rigging)x9
120x9
120x8 failure
*~Bench*
140x11
135x9
125x10
*~Cross cable flyes*
25x14
25x15 
More next time, I got this figured out...
*~Pec Deck*
50x13
*~Hammer curls*
30x10
30x8 partial 9
30x5 + 25x3
*~Underhand grip rows*
95x12
100x12
More next time

ALL messed up, cuz it's CSI night, and my dad worked late, so... We came to the gym late, and left early


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

New routine looks good my man...if I were you though if you could move wensday to saturday that would be ideal.  Yes its not much...really just minor things but you may want a full day of rest there.  If not no big b/c those are not any major muscle groups.

Awsome lookin workout there bud...how low do you go on the squats?  Parallel, breaking, or ATF?

I like how your learning to stay in your desired rep ranges by lowering your weights....thats a big thing people have to overcome...them and their damn egos!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job on the workouts, those are impressing squat #'s you are pulling off.

As for the routine, personally I'd never work out more than 4 days a week.  I would sneak calves in with leg day (tuesday).  Forearms on thursday.  Abs monday AND/OR friday.  That' just my opinion though 

But if you MUST, then ya give your body that one day break.  It could help raise your lifts towards the end of the week.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice wo  


you're getting the hang of this stuff


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 29, 2005)

*Deadbolt-meister*
I usually go just a bit past parallel, I think I will switch things around a bit, just to get a REAL rest, like you say, because none of those excercises take long...

*Al*
Thank you! I think Im gonna squeeze those forearms in on monday, the calves on tuesday, and the abs on friday. The reason Im movin the forearms to monday is because they usually get goin pretty good from the Bi work Im doin... Stuff like hammer curls, the underhand grip rows... etc

*G-dub (lol, I love that)*
Thanks for the complement!
I think I finally am gettin it!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking good, Fish.  How's the new supplement stack coming?

 Messing up your w/o for CSI?  That's weak!  (Now if it was for Law and Order, that might be a different story...)


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Brother, Dynamite lookin w/o there!!! Very good numbers!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 30, 2005)

*Pylon*

The CEE and DIM get here on monday, and as fore the workout/CSI deal, tell that to my dad, man... He got home late, and we left the gym a bit early... It gets worse though, yesterday's w/o was ABSOLUTE GARBAGE

*Archangel*

Thank you! That's quite a complement, especially from the man pushin 305 close stance squats!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Pylon*
> 
> The CEE and DIM get here on monday, and as fore the workout/CSI deal, tell that to my dad, man... He got home late, and we left the gym a bit early...


 So, you work out with your day like Archie?  That's pretty cool.  My dad lives about 2 hours away, so the best we do is golf or a ball game.  I'd love to get to lift with my boy when he is older.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, it's pretty cool... He's rehabbin right now, so, once he gets back in top condition, Ill be havin him toss some steel... 

Man, friday's w/o was trash... It's almost embarrassing to post, but, will do... once i get this here biography of Albert Einstein done... Im gettin some extra credit in world history, so I can make the little 'honors' dealy, and have some golden sash when I graduate from High School...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, here's friday's w/o, and today is my first shock week, back, tris, and forearms... Its gonna be some GOOOOD stuff...

*Smith Shrugs*
230(+rigging)x8
210x9
210x8
*Db shrugs*
75x12
80x12
75's are the way to go...
*Military press*
105x9
100x8
100x5 partial 6


Yeah... Thats all I got to do...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, here's friday's w/o, and today is my first shock week, back, tris, and forearms... Its gonna be some GOOOOD stuff...

*Smith Shrugs*
230(+rigging)x8
210x9
210x8
*Db shrugs*
75x12
80x12
75's are the way to go...
*Military press*
105x9
100x8
100x5 partial 6


Yeah... Thats all I got to do... 


OH, my CEE and DIM got here today... the CEE reeeeeeks....


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Thats a VERY good w/o Brother Fish, be proud of that, I would!!!
I agree, CEE reeks, how do ya like the taste?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 2, 2005)

Well, it's not really what I had planned, and it took considerably longer than it should have. The CEE tastes ACRID AND SOUR.... WOW. though I think some people are complaining far too much... In any case, I like your new dealy under your name, "His pain, Your gain..."

Anywho, *SHOCK WEEK, Back/tris/forearms*

*Superset: Face pulls/overhand rows*
90x7/105x8(more)
95x7/125x7
95x7/115x5+105x2
*Superset: Dumbell rows/seated rows*
65x8/170x7
65x7/170x7
65x7/170x7
*Dropset: Lat pulls, behind head*
130x7
115x5+110x2
85x8
*Superset: tricep pushdown/cls grip bench*
80x8/125x8
80x6/130x8
80x4+75x3/130x8
*Dropset: Overhead Tricep Extension*
55x6 partial 7
45x6 partial 7
35x7
*Superset: forearm curls/ forearm extension*
75x9/105x10
85x8/110x8
85x8/110x8

BAM!!! Great feeling, 40 minutes in length, nice pump, first w/o on CEE and DiAM. YAY!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Wow , super looking wo !! 

You'll "pay" for that in a day or two


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2005)

Yeehaw!  Nice looking w/o Fish!  Good luck stirring your shake tomorrow...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 4, 2005)

*G-dub and Pylon...*

NO KIDDING!!! My back is NICE AND SWOLLEN!!!!

ANYWHO... Shock week leg w/o yesterday went AWESOME!!!

*Superset squats/leg extensions*
205x7/215x8
205x7/215x8
205x7/215x7
*Superset leg press/ hack squat thingy... (it doesnt have the bar behind you...)*
180(+rigging)x7/60(+rigging)x6
200x7/50x6
200x7/50x6
*Dropset leg extension*
230x6
180x6
110x7
*Superset hammie curls/st leg dead*
120x7/105x8
120x7/125x8
120x6/125x7
*Dropset hammie curls*
120x7
90x7
60x8
*Superset Seated calf raise/leg press machine calf raises*
90(+ rigging)x15/360(+rigging)x15
90x12/360x15
90x11/360x15
*Dropset leg press calves*
360(+rigging)x15
270x15
180x15

WHEEEEW DOGGIES!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Solid lookin workout there bud!!!  Your kickin ass at this stuff.  Routine seems to be in order as well....keep at it!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Solid lookin workout there bud!!! Your kickin ass at this stuff. Routine seems to be in order as well....keep at it!!


What DB said


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Nicely done once more, Fish.


----------



## Alaric (May 4, 2005)

just stop by to make sure you're still in track  Good job on the last few workouts!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 4, 2005)

*Deadbolt and Gdub *
Thanks for the encouragement, it's nice to hear it from the big dudes!!! 
*Pylon*
Thanks bro! Its nice to see someone's opinion after my w/os!! (especially after I get things DOWN!!)
*Alaric*
Thanks for droppin by, p/rr/s bro!!

Thanks all!!! wednesday is my off day, so, nothin today, once I start my cut, like next week, Imma be doin cardio on wed and fri... HAVE A GOOD DAY GUYS!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

Brother Fish, 2 Incredible w/o's there!!! Holy cow your just rockin and rollin there!!! So you like "His Pain, Your Gain" huh? Coolness, it's true ya know!!! Keep pushin them there weights Brother, you are lookin great!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Arch!!! Its always nice to hear some encouragement from a ripped Brother like you!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

My pleasure!!!
Ripped?????
Not yet!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

Soon enough though, soon enough...


----------



## bludevil (May 5, 2005)

workouts are looking solid, progressing nicely


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

*Bluedevil*
Hey, good to see ya! 

*SHOCK WEEK, BIS/CHEST*
HOOYAH!!!

*Superset Bench Press/Pec deck*
155x8/70x7
155x7 partial 8/65x5 3/4 of 6
155x4 BLEARGH/65x2+60x4
*Superset Smith Machine Incline/Dumbell flyes*
120(+rigging)x4 WTH???/30(each)x7
115x4/30x6
105x5 partial 6/30x5
*Dropset Cross Cable Flyes*
35x8
25x7 (more)
20x8
*Superset Hammer Curls/ Underhand Grips*
30x8/105x8 MORE
35x4+30x2/115x7
35x3part4+30x2/40x7
*Dropset Cable (using same set-up as cross cable flyes) Double bicep*
(basically a weighted double bi pose)
25x8 yeah!
20x8 Yeah!
15x8 OH YEAH!!!
THESE FELT GOOOOD!!!

w/o time, appx 47 mins. 

Pec w/o didnt go as planned, but after things got rollin, it got better. Biceps were short and FOCUSED!!! BAM!

Oh, I made a new friend, too! Yeah, thats always cool, when one of the most ripped dudes asks for a spot... Anywho, AWESOME day today, man, I am blessed lately...


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

Nice wo ! 

Killer dropset on the bi's


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

Ooh...he talked to you?  Dreamy!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 6, 2005)

Pylon, you a bad, bad man... Lol... Hey, where's your new pic?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 6, 2005)

(double post)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 6, 2005)

In case i dont see you all before then, have a great mother's day, everybody!!  Tell your mommies you love dem!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2005)

Hey looking good in here Fish! Nice Shock W/O. So how are you liking P/RR/S? Put up a back pic and your an official Beast Bro


----------



## bludevil (May 6, 2005)

hey Fish, I'm assuming from all of your christian outakes that your a christian. What demoniation are you? Me, Independent Baptist from NC. It's refreshing and a joy to read your posts and how you entail god into your journal. Yes my friend, God has definately blessed you, and reading your posts have been a blessing on me. Thanks


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> bit much for me, all I take is Creatine, Glutamine, Protein and a multi-Vitamin. Thats all I take, but what do I know?


 You both might want to add a multi-mineral (just as important as a multi-vitamin), MSM (ligaments, tendons and joints), Glucosamine/Chondroitin (joints), and Calcium/Magnesium (bones) to that list.


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Pylon, you a bad, bad man... Lol... Hey, where's your new pic?


 I'm like Deadbolt on that one...nothing to really show.  (OK, I might try to get in a back pic for the board, just out of jealousy.  Of course, I won't be sending it if it doesn't measure up....)


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm like Deadbolt on that one...nothing to really show.  (OK, I might try to get in a back pic for the board, just out of jealousy.  Of course, I won't be sending it if it doesn't measure up....)


LOL, I'm sure your measure up. Just look at my back pic


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2005)

Heya fish w/o looks damn good!!  You rollin away now!!



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm like Deadbolt on that one...nothing to really show.  (OK, I might try to get in a back pic for the board, just out of jealousy.  Of course, I won't be sending it if it doesn't measure up....)


Finally someone feels my pain!!


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Finally someone feels my pain!!


 No question, DB.  I had to read your post twice.  I thought it was one of mine!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

*Bluedevil*
Im actually a member of the Nazarene Church, but, I had to switch Churches because of a dispute with a new youth pastor and a new attender, the new attender was doin some things I didnt like, and I brought it up to the youth pastor, and I get in trouble? Anywho, it sounds like Im a lame tattletale moron, but, I just decided to move to a different Church family, Im at a Calvary Church right now, not a Baptist one, but still... And thank you for your kind words! You rock man!

*Rocco*
 SWEEEET!!! Thanks man! All I gotta do is cut... and get a digital camera cable... I got the camera, I dont know where the cable went...

*Gdub*
Again, its always nice to have somebody regularly stop by, thanks for the encouragement!

*Pylon and Deadbolt*
Man, I hear you guys on that one... Like I said, my camera's all bueno, but, I got no cord!

*Shock week Delts/Traps/Abs... Yesterday's w/o*

*Decline Abs*
Now, my abs arent that trained, so, It really only takes these puppies, and my abs are fried for a while...
3 sets of 15
*Supersets rear delt raises/ dumbell press*
20x8/35x7
25x8/35x7
25x8/35x7
OOF, those DB presses are killer!
*Dropset Lateral raises*
25x6
20x6
10x7
*Dropset Rear Delt Raises*
25x6
20x6
10x7
*Superset (not smith machine) Barbell Shrugs/Dumbell Shrugs*
225x7/70x7
225x8/75x8
225x7/75x7
*Dropset DUMBell Shrugs*
75x8
65x8
55x8
YEEHAW!!!

Aw, stupid Willard brothers pointed something out yesterday that made me LAUGH OUT LOUD while I was doing bb shrugs... You get a REALLY funny look on your face whenever you are working hard on shrugs... Your upper lip kinda curls up, and I tilt my head to the side... It looks a little like this ... Lol,

And, my girlfriends mom made me a six egg omelet deal... MMMM GOOD.... ME EAT


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Brother Fish!!! Incredible w/o there    
Your really rockin and rollin, Keep it up  
You should see me on the shrugs!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

I think it's one of the funniest things... Just ENH, and your face goes all wonky... I dunno, It's neat, Im finally feeling like an actual weightlifter-y dude, 'the buff dudes' at my gym talk to me like Im one of them... YAY!!! I BELONG!! Lol...


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

You always did belong Brother, Believe in yourself and HE will show you the way!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

Though I understand we really arent for this world, Its nice to feel like 'one of the guys'... Y'know? Its not that Im struggling to belong, I myself have never really had problems making friends, it's just that people are actually considering me a lifter... I think thats neat... lol


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Alaric (May 7, 2005)

Nice job on the workouts Fish!

just a quick question though:



> Superset (not smith machine) Barbell Shrugs/Dumbell Shrugs
> 225x7/70x7
> 225x8/75x8
> 225x7/75x7
> ...



What's with the massive drop for your BB shrugs?  Were your traps fried at this point, or did you just do one big massive superset (no rest)?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

EDIT: OH!!! LOLOL!!! typo, those are db shrugs... Its nice to know someone looks more closely than I do!


----------



## Alaric (May 7, 2005)

ahh gotcha


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)

Hey FOCB, what's up


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Dropset Cable (using same set-up as cross cable flyes) Double bicep*
> (basically a weighted double bi pose)
> THESE FELT GOOOOD!!!


They are called Cory Curls  and yes they do feel good


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Heya bud good lookin w/o there!!  Glad to hear the guys have accepted you at the gym.  Thats always great!  You just stick to what your doin and keep good form and they will see what its all about.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey FOCB, what's up


*Riss*
Hey, whats shakin man? not much o'er stateside... Just mother's day... Jah, shes still in bed, lol! Cory curls... Like Flex curls? lol

*Deadbolt*
Yeah, it's pretty cool... Soon enough here, Ill be givin em a run for their money!


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Another good looking Wo !  Won't be long the guys atthe gym are gonna want you to teach them your routine


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Another good looking Wo !  Won't be long the guys atthe gym are gonna want you to teach them your routine


Hell yea....I went through it when I first started.  I did prrs for almost a year and a half and for a long time I got made fun of b/c I had a book and people thought it didn't work.  Everyone at my gym is old school.  But in time after they saw I was getting much stronger and it great shape you would see them talking then all come up and ask me about the routine one by one.  Little by little they would incorporate things they saw me doing into their routines.  Some came flat out and took the routine from my book so they could use it and they still do.  I converted alot of people in my gym lol.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

I'm having a lot of fun watching and learning from the prrs set.  I can't wait to hit a bulk period to try it out!


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm having a lot of fun watching and learning from the prrs set.  I can't wait to hit a bulk period to try it out!


Like i've said before Pyl, it's just as good for cutting as bulking


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Like i've said before Pyl, it's just as good for cutting as bulking


 "As good" or better?  I'm starting to feel like I need to make some changes anyway, just to keep it fresh.  And I always love to follow the crowd...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 8, 2005)

Yeah... Im really liking bulking on this stuff, I need to cut soon here, but, imma bulk this P week...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah... Im really liking bulking on this stuff, I need to cut soon here, but, imma bulk this P week...


Fuck it keep bulking while your young.  Dont cut just go to maintaining or slightly above and do some cardio.  Keep the cals up while your young b/c your body will even out and you shouldn't have a problem shedding a few pounds by lowering your cals to maint.  Grow now....trust me!!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Ah, to be young again...

 He's right, Fish.  Use that metabolism of the young while you got it, man.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

... Okay, you convinced me. Im likin this whole 'muscle bulding' thing, anyhow... lol, but, will I keep adding more lean mass while im a bit above maintenance?


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

As everyone else has stated, nice looking w/o.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ... Okay, you convinced me. Im likin this whole 'muscle bulding' thing, anyhow... lol, but, will I keep adding more lean mass while im a bit above maintenance?


 Your gains will slow, but you'll drop BF.  It'll still be better than a straight cut for you.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ... Okay, you convinced me. Im likin this whole 'muscle bulding' thing, anyhow... lol, but, will I keep adding more lean mass while im a bit above maintenance?


As long as you are above maint you will grow.  To many cals is no good b/c your body can only use so many...the rest go to fat storage.  So yes you will still grow and with soem cardio your body will shed some un-needed bodyfat.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

*Bludevil*
Thanks, brother!

*Pylon*
Yeah, definitely, eh?

*deadbolt*
k, so, how much should i do? I was thinkin bout doin some HIIT on saturday and thursday, and doin light cardio, for like 10 mins, on friday, and monday...


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Brother Fish, I say BULK UP!!! Your young, man if I wouldv'e just started workin out at your age     Keep it up Brother, you are really taking this and running with it!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

Ummm... Should I do some cardio just to keep the old metabolism a' burning?


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Ummm... Should I do some cardio just to keep the old metabolism a' burning?


 A thousand times YES!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Fish, I say BULK UP!!! Your young, man if I wouldv'e just started workin out at your age     Keep it up Brother, you are really taking this and running with it!!!


 Amen to that.  If only I had known then what I know now, huh?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

*Brother Pylon*
LOL, okay

*POWER WEEK BACK/TRIS/FOREARMS*

*Lat Pulls*
147.5x5 ROM
145x5 partial 6
145x6
*Pullups*
BWx4 partial 5
BWx3 partial 4
BW-20 x5
*DB rows*
65x6
70x6 check form
65x6 GOOD
*Cable Pullovers*
50x6 WHEEEEW DOWGIES, imma be doin those from now on!
*Skullcrushers*
65x10
80x6
75x3 partial 4 ill figure it out...
*Close grip bench*
125x6
135x6
135x6
*Forearm rope... things*
25 up
20 up rest down
10 up and down
10 up and down
I finally got the right weight figured out...

good w/o, 45 mins about, took longer than planned, got less done, got advice from one of the dudes at the gym on skullcrushers... So, ill be set next tri day, eh?

WELL, i had a 'bad' eating day, but, it felt good... I had a snickers, and one of everybodys chips... then some brownies with my preworkout shake... Lol, i feel better


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Great w/o Brother Fish!!! Numbers are lookin GOOD!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

Nice wo ! 


Those forearm rope thingies are killer aren't they


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

way to go Fishy.... looks your your pushin hard and gettin it sorted 
Keep at it


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Looks good, Fish.  See, you can get away with that kind of cheating.  Us older gentlemen have to be more carefull...

 OK, so what exactly are the thingys you are doing with the rope?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

well, its basically a stick with a rope tied around it, then you tie the other end of the rope to the weight, and roll the rope up onto the stick, while holding it straight out in front of you... google something like "forearm rope".. OOPS, i gotta go to school!~ lol, will post about 530 my time, its 700 now... LATER


----------



## bludevil (May 10, 2005)

nice w/o their fishy. I remember the good ol days when I could eat what I want and still stay lean. those days are long gone, enjoy while u can


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

yeah, its pretty cool, im leaner today than I was yesterday, too... Very weird... Im at school now, 'working on a project in the computer lab' ... LOL, gooooood times. Well then, anybody know anything about Henry Ford?


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Um...he was a socialist deep down, a brilliant man, invented the assembly line, paid employees well, and started an industry that has eventually led us into an illegal and immoral war....um...that's all I've got.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

Well then... thanks!

*P week quads/hams/glutes/calves*

*squats*
245x5
245x5
245x4
*Deadlift sumo style*
225x5
225x5
225x5 
I gotta work on form...
*leg press*
250x6
270x6
270x5
*Leg extensions*
245x5 form check down to 230
230x6
230x6
*leg press calf extensions*
360x15
450x15
470x15
470x15
*hammie curls*
130x6
137.5x6
137.5x5 partial 6
*straight leg deadlift*
125x8
155x7
175x6
175x6

WHEEEEW DOWGIES... that was a buttbuster guys, imma be postin my diet here soon, so, keep yer eyes open...  GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Nice lookin w/o there Brother Fish!!!
Good numbers!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Nice workout... but ahhh.... sumo's for legs??
How long did those calves extend to...??


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Another leg day?  Man, is this a conspiracy against me or what?  

 Good lookin out, Fish.


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

WHEEEEW DOWGIES is right ! 

Good job ! No mercy for legs in anybody's journal this week


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2005)

Damn bro you nailed them legs!!! Goow work!

But like riss said sumo's for leg day?  Sumos barely have any leg activation b/c the ROM is so small.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 11, 2005)

*Angel*
Thanks for stoppin by, brother!

*Riss*
Yeah... I definitely noticed that right after, no real leg activation-alation... How wide should my feet be? Shoulder? Just outside shoulder?

*Pylon*
Yes... were all in it against you... mwahahaha!!! 

*Gdub*
Lol, take no prisoners...

*Deadbolt*
Gotta show them legs whos boss!! As I asked Riss-mastah, what stance should I take?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Deadbolt*
> Gotta show them legs whos boss!! As I asked Riss-mastah, what stance should I take?


I normally use deadlifts on my back day...only form of deadlifting I do for leg days is BB SLDL's or DB romanian deadlifts.  Other then that I feel it hits the back more then legs.


----------



## bludevil (May 11, 2005)

really nice leg workout their fishy. Don't walk up or down any stairs anytime soon.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 11, 2005)

MY LEGS ARE FRIED!!! and my dextrose/maltodextrin/10 POUNDS OF ON's 100% WHEY!!! GOT HERE TODDAAAAAY


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I normally use deadlifts on my back day...only form of deadlifting I do for leg days is BB SLDL's or DB romanian deadlifts.  Other then that I feel it hits the back more then legs.


Ditto that bro, There are sooooo many things you can do for quads i wouldn't even be thinkin along deads


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 11, 2005)

...sooooo, what should i do instead? HEEEELP!!!!! I AM SO YOUNG AND MISGUIDED!!


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

Go here then click on the guys quads 

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/WtMale.html


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 11, 2005)

lol, can you click on his hoodily? SORRY, i had to ask... lol

What would YOU recommend? I could figure out whatever, but, Id like to know what YOU, or... Anybody else, would recommend


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 12, 2005)

okay, here's my plan for pre/post-w/o nutriton... 

1.5 hours before lifting, 5g l-glutamine
1 hour before lifting, 35~40 g maltodextrin+35~40g dextrose, 2 scoops ON's 100% whey, 1/2 teaspoon diarginine malate, 1/2 teaspoon CEE
1.5 hours after pre-w/o shake 5g l-glutamine
.5 hours (or right after lifting, whichever is longer) after 2nd l-glutamine, 35~40g maltodextrin+35~40g dextrose, 2 scoops ON's 100% whey, 1/2 teaspoon DIM, 1/2 teaspoon CEE

BAM... mmm... CEE... tastes like cat-pee mixed with hydrochloric acid and ash from plywood... Mmmmm...

Yah... This is my first day of this plan, and it's Chest/bi day... OH, my band is on www.myspace.com .... Ill let you guys know about that, we're taking pictures/recording today, so, check us out... Lol

God bless


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Lords of Dogtown? Which one are you? What kind of music do you play?


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> What would YOU recommend? I could figure out whatever, but, Id like to know what YOU, or... Anybody else, would recommend


I woulda done the same workout but just no sumo's

What instrument do you play?? I play Bass


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 13, 2005)

NICE!!! Im a bass man myself, i play a 6-string ibanez 406... its BAD

I tried to find us on there, (the rhythm guitarist put us up, not me) so... Yeah, it didnt work, got some stupid error. Now I dont have time to post my chest/bi w/o!!! Ill be gone all weekend, and I have monday off, I might be able to post then... maybe not, i dunno


----------



## DeadBolt (May 13, 2005)

What is it with all these kids using myspace.com now a days.  Thats all I hear people talking about now a days for god sakes!! :angry:

Sorry had to vent that website pisses me off....I'm old fashioned I guess I use to just go hang out with my friends at the park or deli or some shit like that....


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Bolt, you so crazy!  Why you gotta hate like that?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Bolt, you so crazy!  Why you gotta hate like that?


I'm just a hater I guess....but I think if people had my mentality we would know why the obesity problem in adults and kids is so damn high.

Stop blaming it on genetics....yes I looked at those studies all last semester and its all nice and shit but its a crock!  I wont go any further into that though LOL.l

I think I'm just jealous of myspace b/c I don't know how to use it....  
























Na not really LOL


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Whats up Brother Fish???


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 15, 2005)

*Deadbolt*
LOL, WHOOOOOW THERE!!! Yeah, Im not huge on it either, I like just fartin around with my friends, Im just on there cuz my friend told me to... That and so my 'band' can get some pseudo-publicity...

*Pylon*
Hes a wild-man, aint he??!

*Archangel*
Whats shakin brother? I went campin this weekend to celebrate my Pop's 50th... It were fun, but, I had cake... uke: eeeew... I dont even like cake...  (i aint none of that bulimic crap, i just like that little dealy)

*W/O P week chest/bi day (no traps/delts/abs this week, campin...)*

*Bench*
155x6
160x5
160x4
*Incline smith machine *(im done with this excercise, its dumb...)
120(+rigging)x5
120x4
*Pec deck*
80x6
80x5
80x4 partial 5
*Cross cable flyes*
35x6
37.5x6
37.5x4
*DB hammer curls*
40x3 + 35x2
35x4
35x3 + 30x2
WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH ME????? THIS MAKES ME SO ANGRY!!!!
*Underhand grip rows*
125x7
135x7
155x6 ROM Check...
*Cory Curls*
37.5x6
42.5x4
40x5
40x4 partial 5

Good w/o, sad that I couldnt work out on friday, I LOVE TRAP DAY!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 15, 2005)

Oh, by the way, my band's link is here...  http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=15144308&Mytoken=20050515171729


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

FOCB,

Nice wo !  dads 50 eh ? Cool  

Whats dumb about incline bench press ? Whats up with the Db hammers ? Why do you think there is something wrong w/you ?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 15, 2005)

Oh, i was getting frustrated with not being able to do the weight I think I'm able to... My biceps have grown, but, my weight im able to do hasnt really.... ENH... That, and the smith incline takes WAY too long, for very little feel of results... i dunno, imma try DB incline... Cuz my gym doesnt have a set-up for incline bench...


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Oh, i was getting frustrated with not being able to do the weight I think I'm able to... My biceps have grown, but, my weight im able to do hasnt really.... ENH... That, and the smith incline takes WAY too long, for very little feel of results... i dunno, imma try DB incline... Cuz my gym doesnt have a set-up for incline bench...


 oh Okay , the usual stuff . LOL   yeh, try db or bb incline bench instead of smith. total different feel.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 15, 2005)

yeah, like i was sayin though, no setup for BB incline, less I wanna drag the thing over to the squat rack... which i DONT... lol... Oh, by the way, Ive done bb incline before, many a time, i spent many days in the high school weight room... now i get to lift what i want, SO I CAN GET BIG!!! YAYA!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

Its all about the tooth Fishy... not just what you are lifting.... 
Eat big and right=Get big


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 16, 2005)

lol.... AH!!! I REMEMBERED!!! I forgot to eat my pre-bed shake on friday!!! AHHHH!!!! IT SOOKS!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 16, 2005)

I also have today off... Heeeheee


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

Brother Fish, glad you had a great sounding weekend!!! Now, quit lollygagging and get your butt back to the Gym!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

There's no excuse to skip w/o because you're camping...you can't find a dead tree to sumo lift?  A tree limb to chin on?  Crunches on the forest floor?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 16, 2005)

LOL well man, it was trap/delt/ab day... Lol, my mommie made me go!! AHHH!!!

Also, another day I dont get to do, im going to have to shift today's RR week lat/tri day forward to tuesday... IM LIVID... Dad came home and went to bed, because he got FREAKING WASTED, and mom, 'had a long day'... ... She also wont take me driving, so I can get my license...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 17, 2005)

*REP RANGE LAT/TRICEP DAY (yay!!! I got to w/o today!!!)*
*(2 minute RI's)*
*Elliptical Machine*
10 minutes, "70 calories burned" lol... Just using that for reference...

*WG lat pulls *
140x8
142.5x6
140x6 partial 7
*Cable 'pullovers'*
55x11
55x11
55x8+50x2
*BB rows, ovhand grip*
105x13
105x14
110x13+ crappy 2
*Cls grip bench*
120x8
120x8
120x8
*Standing tricep pushdowns (1.5 minute RI's, far too short)*
80x5+75x6
75x7+70x3
70x7+65x2
*Skullcrushers*
55x12
55x11 partial 12
50x15
*Forearm rolly deal (1 minute RI's, good RI)*
rolling away, up and down
rolling towards, up and down
rolling away, up and down

*1 hour, 20 minutes... THATS A LONG TIME...*

TRICEPS ARE FRIED, Lats feel very effectively worked, and, overall a decent w/o... lol


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

I bet they are fried!!! Thats an Incredible w/o there Brother Fish!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 17, 2005)

Great workout thier fishy, you'll be feeling that tomorrow.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 17, 2005)

Ah, I cant post on your all's journals today... Bass lessons man, Ill see you all later!!! If you guys read this, im not abandoning you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Brother Fish, why must you kick us to the curb???


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Nice wo Fish


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> NICE!!! Im a bass man myself, i play a 6-string ibanez 406... its BAD


Sorry Fishy i forgot about my post, i play 5 string Ibanez sound gear, love the DI front of house sound it puts out 
Lessons!! You da man!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 18, 2005)

Lol, again, Im able to make a fleeting appearance, tell Deadbolt Im still alive! 

Triceps are feeling pretty toasted, back feeling TORN!!! sweeeet....  leg day today, folks, alright, time for me to get my butt out the door!

God bless, have a fantas-mariffic day!


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2005)

Wow...It's like knowing a rock star...


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Busy Busy, Brother Fishy!!!   
Hows it goin, seems pretty hectic from here!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, again, Im able to make a fleeting appearance, tell Deadbolt Im still alive!
> 
> Triceps are feeling pretty toasted, back feeling TORN!!! sweeeet....  leg day today, folks, alright, time for me to get my butt out the door!
> 
> God bless, have a fantas-mariffic day!


Heya bud dont worry haven't been around much either!  I've been really busy!!

Hows it been man?!  Awsome w/o's ya got there really kickin ass!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 18, 2005)

AHHH!!! again, cant fully post, will (hopefully) post w/o in the mornin... God bless, good night!

(I *AM* a rock star! Lol j/k)


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2005)

Are we your groupies then?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 19, 2005)

Yes. Yes you are. And you like it... =) lol, anywho, things are slowing down, though I have a FAT research paper I have to do, that isnt too bad... Will post leg w/o along with chest/bicep


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes you are. And you like it... =) lol, anywho, things are slowing down, though I have a FAT research paper I have to do, that isnt too bad... Will post leg w/o along with chest/bicep


Well!!!!!!!  WTF where is it


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 19, 2005)

HERE IT ISSSS!!!! 

*RR WEEK, LEG DAY*

*Leg press*
260x8
265x8
270x8
*Squat*
205x10
205x10
205x8
*Leg Extension*
185x14
185x14
185x14
*Leg press machine Calf extensions*
450x15
470x15
470x15
*Seated Calf raises*
50x15
100x15
110x13
*Straight leg deadlift*
135x8
135x8
135x7
*Hammie curls*
110x14
110x10+107.5x1 partial 2
107.5x6 + 100x4 + 90x3

OOUCHIES!!!! My legs buckled after the quad extensions!

*Rep Range week/ Chest/biceps*

*Bench*
155x6
155x6
155x4 + 150x1
*Dumbell Incline*
45x7
40x11
45x7 + 40 x2
(well then.)
*Cross Cable flyes*
27.5x15
30x15 good
30x12
*Pec deck*
77.5x3 partial 4 70x3
60x9 partial 10
*Underhand grip barbell rows*
150x7
150x7
140x7
*"Flex" curls (yeah, baby...)*
65x11 (too light)
70x7 + 65x3
*"Cory" curls (... looks funny next to flex curls)*
30x13
30x7 + 25x7
25x14

HOO-BOY!!! Thats some GOOOOOOD liftin right there! I aint been gettin enough sleep, long, late nights workin on junk... Imma sleep goooood tonight though! 

Speaking of sleep, all you dang kids, and your rap music... ... ... ...

Anyway, sleep good, yeah? God bless!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 20, 2005)

Good lookin w/o's there bud!

Do you train to failure in each set?

Thats a very quad dominate leg workout yous hould try to lesses some quad work or add some ham work in there to even yourself out.  Don't do like I use to b/c I regret it now.  I use to do mostly quad work and little hams work and I hate it now.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

Well, what else should I toss in, instead?


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

Curls and SLDs are about all I do for hams, though if I can find the right equipment I'd love to try dives.  I go heavy enough on squats and lep press that my hams get involved in those too.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

Yeah, my hams never seemed to lack any DOMS... Which I know isnt the end-all-be-all, but, its some sort of feedback... To be honest, my quads arent even that sore now... And i did THE BEST i could on the leg day... i dunno


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

*(friday) Delts/traps/abs*

*Elliptical*
10 mins, 80 cals ... Dude, my gut is shrinking already, not even kidding... freaky.

*DB presses*
35x8
35x8
40x6
*Side delt raises*
20x12
20x11 cheat 12
20x7 cheat 12
*Rear delt raises*
20x15
20x14
20x14
*BB shrugs*
245x8
255x8
270x8
270x6 cheat 7
*DB shrug*
65x15
70x15
75x14 cheat 15
*Decline situps*
10lb+BWx15
10lb+BWx15
10lb+BWx10 + BWx5

AWESOME W/O!!! Shrugs weight went up considerably, what the heck! (not complaining) ...


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Elliptical*
> 10 mins, 80 cals ...


 That's it?  Slacker...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

Hey bro, *pats tummy* i gots me one o dem youthful metabolisms... And I havent done elliptical before these last couple of w/os... And I walked to the gym. ... Its only like 2 miles, im just kiddin...


----------



## gwcaton (May 21, 2005)

Nice wo  

Except the elliptical , if you can't / don't do at least 50-60 mins it isn't worth doing


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2005)

Heyo, nice job going up on the shrugs my man, you're traps are gonna explode if you keep that up!

And nice job on the shrinking gut, damn if all you need to do is burn 80 cals in 10 mins to shrink your gut....why complain you lucky mofo!


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

He wasn't complaining, I WAS!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

Good lookin w/o bud...congrats ont he progress!!

If you hit your hams enough with the squats and presses then I guess you would be OK.  I know some people keep a narrow stance on their squats and presses to involve more of the quads rather then the hams and glutes.  I know I do that.  Everyone is different ya know and if its working stick to it pal!!

Now now gary you know better then to spread nasty lies like that.  I know...you know for sure that you can get an ass kickin cardio w/o in 15 minutes LOL.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> He wasn't complaining, I WAS!


Hahaha ha, I dont have to go that long, and yooou dooo...


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hahaha ha, I dont have to go that long, and yooou dooo...


 Punk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 But hey, at least when I am done, I can drive home.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 22, 2005)

Well... I get my license in like a month, HA!!! HOW DO YA LIKE THAT!!! (or, get a ride with my girlfriend who has her license) ...

... ... ... ... ... Lol, good stuff...


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Well... I get my license in like a month, HA!!! HOW DO YA LIKE THAT!!! (or, get a ride with my girlfriend who has her license) ...
> 
> ... ... ... ... ... Lol, good stuff...


 Yeah, I ride your girl from time to time as well....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 22, 2005)

Thats illegal... ... She could beat the crap out of you, too... (SHE BENCHED 160!! good for a chick, if you ask me)

Your just bitter cuz I dont have to spend so much time on the elliptical... Heeeheeehee...

Lol, in any case, you know Im kidding with you...


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Brother Fish, hows it goin? Been away the last few days, tryin to get caught up!!! Your GF sounds like a keeper, lifter AND drives!!! You Stud


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2005)

Dude, she is more than I deserve, God has blessed me beyond belief, she has outstanding moral values, shes beautiful, and she is a VERY Godly woman. She rocks, 
PRAISE BE TO GOD!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2005)

Lol, that says it all...


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

I don't know...immoral women are kinda fun too!    (Don't tell my wife I said that...)


----------



## Alaric (May 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Thats illegal... ... She could beat the crap out of you, too... (SHE BENCHED 160!! good for a chick, if you ask me)
> 
> Your just bitter cuz I dont have to spend so much time on the elliptical... Heeeheeehee...
> 
> Lol, in any case, you know Im kidding with you...



Holy smokies, 160 is AMAZON like for a chick in my books.  Damn!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2005)

Lol, yeah, I used to be into all of that, but, I realized that I really DONT need all that...

*AL*

Yeah, funny thing is, thats what I call her sometimes!


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Holy smokies, 160 is AMAZON like for a chick in my books.  Damn!


 That's a good point, Al.

 OK, Fish.  No more requests for your pics.  Now we want pics of your girl.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2005)

Lol, pylon, after that comment, I refuse to deliver... Lol

*SHOCK week, Lats/triceps, in the door by 6:15, out by 7:00*

*Superset Lat Pulls/DB rows 1:15 RIS*
140x8/65x7
140x8/65x6 partial 7
140x5 partial 6/65x6
*Superset Overhand Rows/Cable Rows 1:30 RIS*
135x7/140x7
135x7/140x6 partial 7
135x7/140x5 partial 6
*Dropset Cable Pullovers*
70x6
60x5 partial 6
45x6 WOW
*Superset close grip bench/ Skullcrushers*
135x8/65x7
135x7/65x4 partial 5 ( i dunno...)
135x6/65x5 forced rep 6
*Dropset Standing Tricep Extensions*
75x6
60x7
45x7
*Elliptical*
5 mins, 1 min cool down, 60 cals. Yeah, Dad had to pick up a buffer from his friend, I gotta say, today went fast... 

WELL, AWESOME WORKOUT TODAY, though, I want to change out the Standing Tricep extensions for something... I wanna work that head of my tricep thats on the outside... The one that crosses over your outer arm... THE ONE THAT MAKES THE HORSESHOE, ILL BE HONEST!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2005)

Actually, now that I think of it, Ill have to convince her to take a "muscle" pic of us, poppin our double bicep stance.


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

Really nice looking wo FOCB !! 


I think you definetly shocked the muscles


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Lookin great Samson, nice workout... intense too


----------



## bludevil (May 24, 2005)

Nice fast paced workout. Great job


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

Nice work there Fish.  Now go get that pic!


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Actually, now that I think of it, Ill have to convince her to take a "muscle" pic of us, poppin our double bicep stance.


Definatly get that pic!!! Awesome w/o there too Brother Fish, Really nice numbers!!! How do ya like Shock week? To be honest, it's prolly my favorite!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 24, 2005)

(I feel so loved... ) 

*Gwcaton*
Hey, how ya doin? Thnx for stoppin by! Yeah, man, I shocked em perty good...

*Riss*
Brudda Riss! Yeah, it was a butt-kicker

*Blu*
Man, that was A LOT faster than I thought I could go!

*Pylon*
*skeptical look* ... You seem a little eager to get ahold of that pic, you dirty old man... ... ... lol, j/k

*Angel*
Man, I honestly really dont like Shock week... It bugs, cuz, Im never as sore... I dunno... But, I definitely will get that piccy, if not just for fun. Thanks for the comp.!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 24, 2005)

*SHOCK WEEK (oof) LEG DAY... *

*Superset Squats/leg ext*
225x7/215x7
225x6/215x7
225x6/215x7
*ss leg press/hack squats? (kind of...)*
270x7/80x5
270x7/70x4
270x7/50x3 (WHAT THE HECK?!?!)
*Dropset leg ext*
215x6
185x6
140x6
*Superset hammie curls/st leg dead*
125x7/150x7
125x7/150x7
125x8/160x7
*Dropset hammies*
130x7
100x6
70x7
*Superset calf ext, leg press/seated calf ext*
toes in 480x12/100x10
out 480x13/100x8
reg 480x15/100x7
*Dropset calf ext, on leg press*
480x15
360x15
270x15

YEAH... im tired dude... i could fall asleep at the keyboard...


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Fish, next time though, try for 8-10 reps on everything!!! You'll be suprised how much those extra reps WILL make you feel it the next FEW days!!!
I'll have you LOVIN shock week just like me before ya know it!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 24, 2005)

lol, okay den... Ive been doin 6-8, but, I def. will take your word for it!

Im out for today folks, God Bless!


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Pylon*
> *skeptical look* ... You seem a little eager to get ahold of that pic, you dirty old man... ... ... lol, j/k


 Hey!  Watch who you're callin old, junior!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Heya buddy killer workouts.  Those are some nice weights for shock week!  How can you not like shock week LOL.  I LOVE shock...best part of the cycle!

Damn you got a girl that works out you lucky bastard.  I will never be able to get my girl int he gym I hate it.  She was a cheerleader and played softball all her life but once she graduated that was the end of her exercise.  One day I'll find a girl that likes to exercise....I'm determined!


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> lol, okay den... Ive been doin 6-8, but, I def. will take your word for it!
> 
> Im out for today folks, God Bless!


I would do 6-8 for the first exercise then 8-10 for the second 
The more you get the hang of shock week the more it will hurt, i'm just starting to get to the point where when i finish my set i start to tremble  Its my CNS goin crazy from the "shock" i think.
Its taken 2 1/2 yrs of P/RR/S to get to this


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I would do 6-8 for the first exercise then 8-10 for the second
> The more you get the hang of shock week the more it will hurt, i'm just starting to get to the point where when i finish my set i start to tremble  Its my CNS goin crazy from the "shock" i think.
> Its taken 2 1/2 yrs of P/RR/S to get to this


   Yea I did it for almost 1.5-2 years and I think I almost got there LOL.  I was SHOT after shock w/o's!


----------



## bludevil (May 25, 2005)

Very nice lookn leg workout. Yeah those legs were fried after that


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, man... My back is actually sore today... Weeiiird. Ive noticed that after Power week, Im sore almost immediately upon waking, then, after RR week, im sore about by the time Im out of the house, and shock week, its like a day later... weiiiird


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, man... My back is actually sore today... Weeiiird. Ive noticed that after Power week, Im sore almost immediately upon waking, then, after RR week, im sore about by the time Im out of the house, and shock week, its like a day later... weiiiird


 Probably has to do with the type of muscle fiber being hit with the different lifting styles.  Just a guess...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 26, 2005)

yeah, thats what im figuring... but, its still weird


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Brother Fish, hows it goin? Get that pic yet?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 28, 2005)

Not yet, but, im seeing her today, so, Imma have them save it to their po-puter, and mail it to me

Imma post my thursday w/o, and my w/o that I did today... soon... so lazy...


----------



## King Silverback (May 28, 2005)

Bring it on!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 4, 2005)

Okay, whoa, last week of school comin up, so, Ill be postin my w/os from last week today... Here we go.


Thursday *SHOCK week, chest/bis*

*Superset bench/pec deck*
160x6/70x7
150x6/65x5+60x2
145x6/60x8
*DB incline/db flyes(first set)/cross cable flyes (last 2 sets)*
40'sx10/30x5
45x8/35x9
40x9/35x?(cant read writing)+30x3
*Dropset cable flyes*
30x9
20x9 (too light)
15x9
*Superset Underhand bb rows/flex curls*
145x7 partial 8/70x9
135x8/70x7
135x7/70x4+65x3
*Dropset Cory curls*
30x6
20x7
15x7

*Elliptical*
11 mins, 118 cals

*SHOCK WEEK Trap/delts/abs*

*Superset DB press/ side delt raises*
30x10/20x9
30x10/20x9
30x8/20x5+17.5x4
*Superset rear delt raises/front delt raises*
25x10/20x9
(on incline bench) 20x9/20x9
(ROM check) 17.5x9/ 17.5x9
*Dropset Side Delt Raises*
20x9
15x9
10x9 (more next time)
*Dropset Rear delt raises*
17.5x9
15x4 partial 9
10x6 partial 9
*Superset BB shrug/DB shrug*
255x10/70x10
245x9/70x9
245x9/70x8 partial 9
*Dropset BB shrugs*
245x9
185x9
135x9
*Decline situps*
10lb+BWx15
10lb+BWx15
10lb+BWx8+BWx5

*THATS IT FOR SHOCK WEEK, POWER WEEK ON NEXT INSTALLMENT*


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Very Impressive Numbers there!!! Keep it up Brother Fish, very good!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2005)

Holy Shock week Batman !!!  Nice wo's ! I bet the traps and delts are mad at you


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice work, Fish!  Well done!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Holy Shock week Batman!!!


 LOL... WHAAAAAT????

*AA*
Thank ya, big man!

*G-dub*
Yah, they are finally growin!!

*Pylon*
Thanks!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 5, 2005)

Brother Fish, hows the weekend?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

Not awesome, had some weird stuff go down... Friend's dad's an alchoholic, and hes been clean for like 6 yrs, I was over there and he came home absolutely wasted... Weird. Had to make sure he wasnt gonna beat up his wife or nothin... 

Anyway,  aside from that, alright. How you doin?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

Heres monday of last week, 

*P WEEK Lats/Tris*

*WG lat pulls*
155x4 partial 5 (rom stinks)
150x4 partial 5 (much better)
150x4 partial 6.... 
*DB rows*
70x6
65x6
70x6 (was getting a feel for pulling the right way)
*BB rows*
145x6
155x6
145x5
*Cable Pullovers*
60x6
62.5x6
67.5x6 (more)
*Cls grip bench*
135x6
135x6
135x6 (more weight next time)
*Ovhead tri extension *
50x6
55x6
50x3 partial 4 (elbows against head changes it, A LOT)
*Standing tri extension*
87.5x3
82.5x3 (I cant remember what happened there)
85x4+80x2
*Skullcrushers (my favorite)*
75x4 partial 5
75x5
75x3 forced rep 5
*Elliptical*
12 mins, 140 cals, .68 miles


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

*tuesday of last week*
*P WEEK, LEGS*

*Squats*
245x4
(I apparantly injured my right hamstring/buttocks, or rather my right hip... I dont know, Im taking ibuprofen, so, we'll see)
*Leg ext*
230x6
245x6
250x6
*Leg press calves*
470x15
470x15
450x12 partial 15
450x13 partial 15
*Seated calves*
100x15
100x14
*St leg deadlift*
175x6
195x6
215x6 (oops... I can do a lot more than I thought...)
*Hammie curls*
130x6
132.5x6
135x4 partial 5


Okay, on your hip joint, right where your hammie, glute meet, thats where it hurts, but only at the bottom of a weighted squat/leg press


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

*THURSDAY*
*Biceps/Chest/Forearms*

*Bench*
165x4
165x5
165x4
*Pec Deck*
75x5 partial 6 (ROM is way better than previously)
77.5x4 partial 5
77.5x4 patial 5
*BB incline*
50x4
50x5 (3.5 clicks of incline, personal reference.)
50x5
*Cross cable flyes*
40x5
40x5
40x4
*Flex curls (yeah baby!)*
75x6
85x3 partial 4+75x2
80x4 partial 5
*Underhand barbell rows (head against incline bench, for form/stabilization)*
135x6
135x6
140x5 partial 6
*Cory Curls*
45x4
42.5x6
42.5x4 partial 5
*Forearm extensions, on preacher curl dealy...*
45x15
65x15
65x15
*Forearm curls (standing, BB behind me)*
85x15
85x15
85x12
*Elliptical*
11 mins, 127 cals, .7 miles


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Great w/o lists, Fish.  Sounds like you may have strained a tendon in your hip.  Maybe you'll get lucky and Deadblot will breeze thru for more info.  Be careful with that.  It can be a real pain in the butt.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

LOL, Im not sure if you realize... but, yeah... Lol, it is, literally a pain IN MY BUTTOCKS... sort of... lol


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the "Problem"!!!
Your w/o's look pretty intense, great job!!!
Hope the injury is okay, better take it easy on it!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

Im gonna be the "form nazi" all this week, because Ive realized that my form sucks, and Im rushing through my reps...


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

*ACHTUNG !!!  *nice wo's Fish    Hows the "injury" ?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 6, 2005)

not awesome, actually. I checked on It today during MY MOST INSANE TRICEP WORKOUT EVER, it still hurts, not to the extent that it did last week, Im positive it's my hip joint now, and Ill be doing some pretty light stuff on wednesday, I have to come home and watch my sister tomorrow

Yeah, i changed some tri stuff around. my arms are smoked.

ANYWHO

(last friday) *P WEEK TRAPS/DELTS*

*DB DELT PRESS*
40x6
45x4
45x4
*Military press*
115x4
115x4
115x3 partial 4
*Lateral Delt Raises*
25x6
25x4+20x4
20x6
*Rear Delt Raises*
25x5
25x6
20x6 (ROM is much better)
*BB Shrugs*
245x7 (oops, too light)
265x6
275x6
265x6
*DB shrugs*
75x6
80x6
90x6 (wow.... again, one of those thinks you didnt know you could do...)
*Decline sit-ups*
bw+10lbsx15
bw+10lbsx15
bw+10lbsx9+bwx1... lol


Todays w/o
*RR WEEK, LATS/TRICEPS*
*WG lat pulls*
147.5x6 partial 7
145x6
145x5 partial 6
*DB rows*
60x11
60x11
60x10
*BB rows, head against incline bench (this is how I do them from now on...)*
115x13
105x13 (better ROM)
105x12 partial 13
*Cable pullovers*
65x8
57.5x11
47.5x14
YEAH!!! man I love these things
*Dips*
BWx4+BW-20x2
BWx3 +negatives x4
bwx3 negatives x3
*French press*
40x11
40x11
40x10
*CG bench*
115x8+95x6
100x13
100x11
*Skullcrushers*
65x7
55x9
45x15
Last set was HARD, so was second, but weight was too high...

TRICEPS ARE TOASTED, STICK A FORK IN DEM, DEY DONE.... 

I mean, yes, most excellent.

GOD BLESS, GOOD NIGHT
-Eek


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *ACHTUNG !!!*


I read _Night_ this year... ... ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Heya bud good lookin w/o's!!  

Injury huh?  If its in the bottom of the ass it is most likely a hurt hammie.  But it can also be a number of other things which could come from your knee or even your back.  All the muscles are connected and you can get a compensatory injury this way.  For ex if you hurt one knee you may hurt your hip b/c you start to change the way you walk.  Same could go for your injury.

My bet though is that its your hammie thats hurt.  What kind of pain is it?  Whats your ROM like?  Can you apply and force?  Hows the tensile strength?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, it's at the very bottom of my squat/leg press, and it hurts like something is going to pull apart...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Well, it's at the very bottom of my squat/leg press, and it hurts like something is going to pull apart...


 See, told you bolt would hook you up!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Brother Fish, Incredible w/o's in here, way to go!!! Keep it up !!!

 Hey, wheres that pic youv'e been promising???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Heya bud if its a feeling like that I'd rest the hammies.  Don't push through the pain just work around it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry I havent kept you fellows updated, heres the big stuff goin on right now...

*Pylon*
-Got my drivers license, so I CAN drive myself to the gym now... lol!!!
*Deadbolt*
-Hammie is better

-its summertime!
-My neurostim+c is gettin here tomorrow, so, im going to be posting results, etc....

Yah, im too lazy to post my w/os right now, but rest assured, I will!
*Archie*
Im workin on it, im workin on it... she hates pictures!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

Good to hear Hammie is better


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks! again, will be posting the effects of this new supp... ((IM SO GLAD TO HAVE MY GLUTAMINE BACK!!! YAYA!!))


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 13, 2005)

Im also looking forward to mixing the neurostim with CEE... im told the NS is pretty gnarley...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah, yeah!!!   
Glad the hams doin better too!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, I am a full week behind. I can blame this on finals week... but, id been getting out at 12:30... Anywho, I got my diet OFFICIALLY figured out and I will be posting it, along with my full supplement routine. For real this time, guys, seriously.


*LAST WEDNESDAY, RR WEEK, LEGS*
*squats*
225x4
225x6
225x5
This was to be expected, as my tendons, etc had to get used to doing this, again
*Leg press*
180x12
185x12
195x12
I was going easy, so cut me some slack, yeah?
*Leg extension*
155x19
155x15
155x10
I think im going to try P/RR/S II, so i dunno...
*Straight leg dead*
205x7
205x7
205x7
*Hammie curls*
90x20
90x14
*Calf extensions*
450x15
450x15
450x11
450x12

*RR week Chest/Biceps*

*Dumbell incline*
45x7
45x7
45x7
*Bench*
145x11
145x8
145x6
*Pec Deck*
40x20
40x20
40x20
*Straight bar curls*
85x6
85x4+75x2
75x7
*Underhand BB rows*
125x10
115x10
115x10 
Better ROM once lowered weight
*Corey curls*
25x16
20x20
LEFT ARM 20 x10


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 14, 2005)

Heres more w/o's. 

*RR Week, Delt/Trap/Abs*

*DB press*
35x8
35x8
35x8
*Military press*
105x6
85x10
85x9
*Rear delt raises*
15x20
15x20
15x20
*Lateral Delt raises*
15x18
15x18
15x13+10x4
*Leg Press calf raises*
450x15
450x15
450x12p15
450x11p13
*Front BB shrugs*
255x6
255x6
255x6
*DB shrugs*
80x15
85x13
85x13
*Rear barbell shrugs (behind me)*
135x20
155x20
155x20
*Forearm ext, on preacher curl set up (not reverse grip curls)*
65x15
65x15
65x14
*Forearm curls*
85x15
85x15
85x14

*SHOCK week, Lats/tris*

*first day one Neurostim, also first place I drove to on my own!!*
*SS lat pulls/cable pullovers*
147.5x7/65x7
147.5x6 p 7/65x7
145x7/65x7 
*SS bb rows/db pullovers*
145x7 crappy rom/55x6
135x7 YAH!! awesome rom/55x7
135x6 p 7/55x6
Feelin asthma-y around the second superset of these.
*Dropset lat pulls*
140x5 p 6
110x6
80x7
*Dropset cable pullovers*
65x6
50x6
35x6
*SS dips/ french press *(i felt unstoppable before these)
bwx6/45x8
bwx4 negativex2/50x5p6
bwx2 neg x4/45x6
Boy was I wrong. I felt good, but those dips are HARD
*SS cls grip bench/skull crushers*
135x7/65x4
135x5/55x5p6
135x5/55x6
*Dropset french press*
45x8 NGAHH!!! wish id done 50
35x8
25x8

*Elliptical*
16 mins, 1 min warm-up, 1 min cool down. .86 miles, 190 cals

*SHOCK Week leg day, today*

*SS squats (shoulder width)/leg press*
225x6/250x6
225x6/250x6
(belted squat this set) 225x6/250x6
I got this weird pain in the back of my head on the last rep of the leg press. It felt like something, like a vein or something straining. 
*Dropset leg ext*
230x7
200x6
155x5p6
*SS hammie curls/st leg dead*
130x7/205x6
130x6p7/205x6
130x5p6/205x4
*Dropset hammie curls*
125x6
95x5
60x5p6

PHEW!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 14, 2005)

*DIET*

Calories 2800
Fat 77g
Carbs 258g
Protein 260g
Sugar, 40g
Fiber 40g (Yeah, I end up being pretty regular)

*Breakfast*
1 cup oats, 1 large bannana, 1 scoop ON's 100% whey, 2 fish oil caps
Cals 530
Fat 10
Carbs 82
Protein 33
*Other daily meals, (standardized... itll be a lil boring, but oh well) 4 times a day*
3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup broccoli/cauliflower, 1 can light, in water tuna, 5ml olive oil, 2 fish oil caps
Cals 445
Fat 12.5
Carbs 40.5
Protein 40
*Pre-bed shake*
2tbsp natty pb, 1/2 cup ff cott cheese, 1 scoop ON's 100% casein, 1 scoop ON's 100% whey, 2 fishies
Cals 530
Fat 21g
Carbs 14g
Protein 67g ... Mmmm... Protein..


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Great w/o's in here Brother Fish!!! Keep it up, are ya done with school now?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 15, 2005)

Agreed, awesome look'n workouts. What do you think of Neurostim


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 15, 2005)

*Brother Archangel*
Ya, finally... Hopefully ill be gettin a job at the diesel repair shop in town! Pray for it... 

*Brother Blu*
I personally really enjoy it, it made my cardio a lot easier, which was nice, considering I hadnt done any for near a week... You pray too... lol

*Injury report*
Man, if it aint one thing, its another. At the bottom of my last rep on Leg press, yesterday, I was *kind of* holding my breath, as I pushed it up, i felt this bizarre pain in the back of my head, and Im going to the doctor tomorrow, so, Ill keep you guys posted.... IM OFF TO VISIT JOURNALS!!

-Deadbolt
-Pylon
-G-dub
-Big al
-Blu n Archies.... (i didnt forget you guys)
-And maybe p-funk... Hes huuuuuge
-AH!! And Riss

Im not forgetting anyone, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Hope your okay, keep us posted!!! Your always in my prayers!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, Archie!!!

Heres a link to a picture my friend made, of Michael Jackson... I dont know what your standings are on this, but, he walked, innocent of all 10 major charges against him.

http://l045.myspace.com/00129/54/06/129936045_l.jpg 

I think this one is funny... 

Props to Thomas!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Thanks, Archie!!!
> 
> Heres a link to a picture my friend made, of Michael Jackson... I dont know what your standings are on this, but, he walked, innocent of all 10 major charges against him.
> 
> ...


   Thats hilarious!!!!!

Good lookin w/o's man!  Your doin great.  Just be sure to watch your form on the lifts...that may be the cause of so many injuries.  Especially if your new to lifting your body hasn't adjusted just yet being young and all so if your form is off you will be pushing your body really hard in a very weak position.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, Im thinking my form is pretty good, but, I just dont know what this deal with my head is. Ive been lifting at school for 2 years now, So ive gt things pretty much figured out. My leg press form kind of stank, because Id never REALLY used one, so thats why I hurt my hammie/glute, but, again, thats in perfect shape now.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey, good luck on the job, and I'll say a prayer for you. 
Nice pic


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

You may have just hurt the muscles there a little.  Was your head back against the pad or did you lift it?  I know if you lift your head it puts a shit load of pressure on your neck.  Even if you do put your head back there is still alot of pressure.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 16, 2005)

*Doctors Verdict*
She says it was prolly a tension headache that I excited. Shes not gonna send me to do any further tests, etc...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Doctors Verdict*
> She says it was prolly a tension headache that I excited. Shes not gonna send me to do any further tests, etc...


Read my above post...thats what happens when you lift your head or you push to damn hard.  Just means your workin your ass off bud keep at it!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

A little pain is good for the soul, Fish.  Makes you appreciate going numb.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 17, 2005)

*Dead*
Yeah, Im embarrassed that it happened at such low weight.... lol

*Pylon, (Amazer of Asians)*
No kiddin! Some people do substandard work, and never feel pain!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 17, 2005)

Glad to hear everything is ok


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 17, 2005)

*Big Brudda Blu*
Thanks for checkin in!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 17, 2005)

Well folks, my friend is comin with me to the gym, today. Imma show him the ropes of P/RR/S! Hopefully, hell also sign onto this site, and start his own journal


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Well folks, my friend is comin with me to the gym, today. Imma show him the ropes of P/RR/S! Hopefully, hell also sign onto this site, and start his own journal


 All are welcome!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Glad to hear everything is ok


Ditto Brother Fish, glad all is well!!! Hope your friend starts a journal too, keep on him!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, I worked out friday, and I had the same pain. Im thinking it's the neurostim, because this was the first time ive had a pain that extreme, and of that sort in my head. Im also thinking it's the neck muscle, because if I press on the point of insertion into my head, I dont feel any pain from it, but as soon as I release, it's back. In any case, Im going to try to lift on monday, sans the NS, and well see. If it doesnt work out, Ill be taking a week long break from lifting. PRAY!!!! lol, thanks all

Fish

(P.S., Im getting my buddy all set up, Ill have him post all his stuff once he signs on.)


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Fishy, not good news.... a week off does you good!! Make sure you use the excuse to get a massage every day


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Fish...hope the head gets cleared up quick.  I'd hate for you to have to take time off just as you get a w/o partner...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Fishy, not good news.... a week off does you good!! Make sure you use the excuse to get a massage every day


ROFL, well, theres a funny story about that. I usually, when school was in, would go over to my girly's house on fridays, after I lifted traps delts and abs, and she'd always offer me a shouler rub. Sometimes, she'd start before she asked, and I usually squeeled... Man, I love KILLING my traps, ya know? Its a good feeling.

Anywho, ya, my buddy changed my banner a lil bit, personalized it, ya know? He did the same, so, if ya see someone runnin around with the "war against satan network" banner, tell him "hi". BTW, his sn is The_GodFather... Hes italian, so, he can do that.

*INJURY REPORT*
Ya, Im taking a week off, I got mondo sick. My mom has had this thing for two weeks, and it sounds like the plague, man, im not exaggerating. So, Ive been sucking on some cold-eez sugarless tabs, and snorting some zicam, man, that stuff works wonders. Ill be back in the game in no time, til then, Imma look up some P/RR/S 2 stuff, so, if ya'll got any tips, gimme a shout


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Plenty of rest, fluids, vit C...posting pics fo the girlfriend couldn't hurt either...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Plenty of rest, fluids, vit C...posting pics fo the girlfriend couldn't hurt either...


... Wow...  Wow. Pylon, go amaze some asians... You... Asian amazer, you. 


ANYWAY, yeah, I feel like I was trying to squat like, a thousand pounds, and it dropped on me... It sucks, and my head hurts...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 20, 2005)

Ahhhh!!! Look At The Banner!!! Its So Cool!!!


----------



## The_Godfather (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes, yes. The banner is extremely cool


----------



## The_Godfather (Jun 20, 2005)

Also, whats going on everybody? Fish has told me all about u guys. Maybe ill start my own journal when i get back from my vacation....which is in a couple days hehe.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

Brother Fish, hows it goin? Where are the pics???
Brother G-Father, welcome to the family, the more the merrier!!!

Love the Banner too you guys!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

Lol, yeah, its good times! 

*Report*
I am so sick right now. My head is all nasty, the bottom of my lungs feel full, and Im all phlegmy. Sorry, it had to be said. Its hard to eat right, I really just want some french fries, or some tortilla chips, ANYTHING SALTY AND SCRATCHY!!!! ... Blarg, at least Im getting myself to eat my pre-bed shake/meal.  So, im at least getting some protein.

Mmph... I cant sleep straight through the night, because I cant do anything during the day to make myself tired... ARGH!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry your feelin Bad Brother!!! Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

I think im getting better, my head doesnt hurt as much... In any case, I cant see my Lyssa, as a result of being sick...  And I cant lift!!! BLARG!! That just upsets me, because I know Im making so much progress!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 21, 2005)

Glad to hear ur feel'n better. Don't worry about missing gym-time, it's more important to heal up first, LOL. (I'm a good one to talk about healing up first. I've had a bad back for over a month now and won't go see a doc because I fear he'll tell me to lay off the weights for awhile ). Well, do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

ROFL!!! Ya, when I hurt my head, or whatever it is I did, I didnt tell my mom right away, I CALLED MY GIRLFRIEND!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

Your such a "bloke" Fishy.... Don't go to the doc... Don't tell your mum....
Just keep liftin w8's and everything wil be sweet  I'm a guy ya know...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

Lol, im actually not lifting right now... Im so sick, I can barely stand without my head pounding...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2005)

Hope you start feelin better soon, I don't like when my Brothers or Sisters don't feel good!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 22, 2005)

My head feels a lot better, but my lungs/throat are still bugging me really bad.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

Same thing still, I finally slept through the night, til my mom woke me up to take out the garbage cans...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon BRother Fish!!! Take it easy!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

Take care Fish, hope you're back to optimal health soon!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

*Archangel*
Thanks for stoppin in big Archie, you still shaken?
*Mortesubite*
Hey, whats up? thanks for the kind words!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

Fish, you've got quite an interesting journal 

Having a decent day. Very long w/o at the gym and I've got a lot of work ahead of me.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

Lol, why do you say "interesting?" 

Good luck with your work and what not!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Brother Fish, I'm doin pretty good, just bummed out right now!!! I wanted to thank you for your kind words in my Journal, means alot to me!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

Fish, it's good reading 

Thanks, hopefully I'll get things done!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

Its no problem, Im so glad that youre okay!! You ought to heed Morte's word, and keep a good eyes out for problems that shop up months afterwards, get some x-rays, what not


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Fish, it's good reading
> 
> Thanks, hopefully I'll get things done!


Lol, I still dont know what you mean!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

You've got an extremely dynamic personality that comes through on your posts. It makes it fun to follow along with.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you! I hope you'll be sticking with me on this long and crazy road, cuz the more, the merrier, right?

You seem like a nice one yourself!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah Fishy has a way of displaying his personality through his posts. Makes for enjoyable reading. How ya feeling today bud?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh, I feel aww special... LOL, seriously, thank you guys

In any case, im finally feeling like im beating this thing, ill be back in the gym by monday! My lungs are still kinda full, but not nearly as bad as yesterday. One of my buddies calls me this morning, I answer with, "Bwuh?" and he goes, "Did I wake you up?", I kinda laughed, I wanted to say, "Nah, I always answer the phone like that!!" But seriously, hes a great guy. 

This, to be honest, has been a great last couple of days, Ive been staying home, "communing" with all you guys, and watching my king of the hill DVDs that my girflfriend got me, man she's awesome!

OH MY GOSH, ONE OF MY DOGS FARTED!!! eeeew...  I hate dog farts!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 24, 2005)

What kind of dog you got. I have a chocolate lab


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 24, 2005)

were watching our friends lil Westy, and she wont stop eating the darn cat food!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Plenty of rest, fluids, vit C...posting pics fo the girlfriend couldn't hurt either...




Glad to hear your getting better bud!  BEing sick always suck.  Make sure your 100% before you go back though....the taxation on the CNS might set you back a whole week or two and you may get sick again so be carefull!

Glad to be back to your journal bud...its always a pleasure to read it.  I'm off to work now but I'll try to get in as much as I use to!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 26, 2005)

Dead!!! Its good to see you stoppin by!!! I miss seein ya!!

In any case, im almost all the way better, Im makin brownies right now, lol!! Ive been a crappy eater all week, but ive been tryin to keep the protein intake up. mmm.... brownies good...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Ive been a crappy eater all week, but ive been tryin to keep the protein intake up. mmm.... brownies good...


   I hear ya there, It's time for me to kick the bad Vacation eating habits too!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 26, 2005)

ive got my diet all nailed out, I just need to get to it tomorrow...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ive got my diet all nailed out, I just need to get to it tomorrow...


Yea I say that every day....I wonder why I'm fat LOL.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 28, 2005)

ROFL!!!! Yeah, it didnt get done yesterday, I had a huge hamburger my momma made... It had bacon... and blue cheese... *drools* mmm... ANYWAY, I worked out yesterday, it went FANTASTICALLY... MY strength is down, but, thats to be expected. No head pain, and no cardio, because my lungs bug me a bit still...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!! Yeah, it didnt get done yesterday, I had a huge hamburger my momma made... It had bacon... and blue cheese... *drools* mmm... ANYWAY, I worked out yesterday, it went FANTASTICALLY... MY strength is down, but, thats to be expected. No head pain, and no cardio, because my lungs bug me a bit still...


Kewls...where are the numbers?  Not that I can really say much i lifted today but my notebook is in the car and I'm not walking out there to get it LOL.

Hey man your young eat it up and enjoy!  I don't keep tio strict to a diet but I do try to watch what I eat now and days.  I need to add in some cardio though LOL.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 29, 2005)

Im young and fat!!! Lol, so, needless to say, i wanna lose me some bodyfat...


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!! Yeah, it didnt get done yesterday, I had a huge hamburger my momma made... It had bacon... and blue cheese... *drools* mmm... ANYWAY, I worked out yesterday, it went FANTASTICALLY... MY strength is down, but, thats to be expected. No head pain, and no cardio, because my lungs bug me a bit still...



That hamburger sounds pretty good, ask your mom to fix me one too  
Glad to hear your workout went good and you felt no pain. Strength will be back to normal in a few weeks.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 29, 2005)

A FEW WEEKS!!!! NOOOO!!!! 

WAIT, my leg strength went up...  ill post here in a second...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> That hamburger sounds pretty good, ask your mom to fix me one too
> Glad to hear your workout went good and you felt no pain. Strength will be back to normal in a few weeks.


  Ditto, and I'll have one of those burgers too!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

Lol, okay... It was a little more than a few seconds, but heres all my w/os since monday!!
NOTE: I realized that I havent been timing my reps, Ive just been, DOING it. I try to get 3+ seconds on all negatives during power week, imma look up more also. So, that in and of itself is responsible for some of the weight drop in some of my excercises
*POWER WEEK*
*LATS/TRICEPS*

*1:45 RI's*

*WG lat pulls*
140x4 p 5 
140x4
140x4 p 5
*Wide grip, neutral hand grip, seated rows*
125x6 need more
140x6
155x5
*BB rows*
135x4
135x4 p 5
135x4 p 5
*Cable pullovers*
65x5
75x4
70x4
*Dips*
BWx4
BWx3 p 4, + negative 1
BWx4
*Skullcrushers*
65x6
70x4
70x3 + negative 2
*French Press*
50x5
50x5
55x5
*Forearm Ext (on preacher curl)*
65x15
65x13
65x14
*Forearm curls*
85x9
85x10
85x9

I had just shoveled a butt-load of dirt for my grandpa, so, my forearms were KILLIN me


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

*P WEEK*
*LEGS DAY!!*

*Squats*
205x5
215x5
230x4
*Leg press*
250x6
270x4
270x4
*Leg ext*
230x4
230x5
230x5
*Straight leg dead*
215x5
215x4
215x4
*Hammie curls*
130x5
135x4 p 5
135x4
*Leg press calves*
430x10
380x12
360x10

Maybe I shouldnt go so slow with the calves? Because maybe it doesnt let me get a good enough overload on my muscles, it just soaks them in Lactic acid


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

*P WEEK*

*Chest/biceps/forearms*

*Bench*
155x5
160x5
165x3 + 160x1
*DB incline*
50x4
50x4
50x4
*Cross cable flyes*
40x6
45x3+40x1
40x4
*DB pullovers*
55x5
60x6
65x5
*DB hammer curls*
35x4 p 5
35x4
35x2p3+30x1p2
*High pulls*
85x6
90x5
100x4p5
*Cory curls*
42.5x4
42.5x4
42.5x3+40x1
*forearm extensions*
65x15
65x15
65x14
*forearm curls*
85x15
85x14
85x13


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

W/O's are lookin GREAT!!! How much dirt is a buttload actually?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

A LOT!!! lol, sorry, its not an exact figure, but, I got 40 bucks, and the only repercussions (spelling??) were that my forearm workout was A LITTLE hindered.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 1, 2005)

Great w/o, Fish!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't forget about my burger!!!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome workout Fish, good to see you're still keeping a details log of your journal.  It looks to me as if you're incorporating drop sets into power week, are you doing this just to make sure you fall within the correct rep range??

One other thing, who's cory and what are cory curls?? lol 

Keep up the great work man!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't forget about my burger!!!


*Archie*
LOL!!!! Ill tell my mom, we'll mail it to you!!

*Morte*
Thanks!!! Its nice to get some encouragement

*Al*
Nah, no dropsets, im just trying to get in my RR, cuz Im a little overeager to lift heavy after being sick... And, you'd have to ask Riss who Cory is, but, a Cory curl is when you take the high cables, and basically pop a double bi stance, with the resistance. THEY CWAAAZY


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 1, 2005)

Heya man awsome w/o's!  Damn good for coming back from being sick!!  Good shit bro keep up the good work.

Hey if we're puting food orders in I'm down for 2 burgers here!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 4, 2005)

HAHA!!! I get to hang out with my girlfriend all day today. Were gonna fart around at her place for a while, then go blow stuff up!!! Im working out of course, its RR week, lat tricep day, imma be at the gym in... an hour and 45 minutes. Did I say I got my license? Its pretty sick.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 4, 2005)

*HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY!!!!!*

                       


GUYS!!! Thanks for comin on this wild and crazy ride we call, P/RR/S with me, I appreciate all the help, all the early criticism, it helped me get my routine straight, and all the laughs along the way. Ive had some setbacks along the way, but Ive made a lot of progress. Again, I wanna thank everybody for the help!!! I love you guys, and GOD BLESS!!! And dont blow a finger off, you crazy rascals, whit 'choo fire-works, and ya rap music...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 4, 2005)

Happy 4th Brother Fish!!! Congrats on your license!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2005)

Ditto to what arch said...congrats ont he license bro!!!  Haha blow a finger of LOL.  Man I don't remember the last time I actually got to watch fireworks.  Probably as a little kid...now I look at the ground and peoples houses waiting for one to burn with the fire dept!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey!!! My 4th was crazy!! I got to hang out with my girlfriend all day, and we saw a HUGE fireworks show, in which $30,000 of fireworks got exploded... It was sweet. OH, and I have several workouts to post.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

Glad your 4th was great, mine too!!! Any pics yet?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Lol, no, not yet, im not ready!!! Man, aint nobody posting...

ANYWAY, i tried a half dose of the Neurostim+C, which is what made those headache things happen, and it did it again, yesterday, on leg day, after a mondo set of squats, so, I certainly cant lift today.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks, all, for the congrats on the license!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great 4th. What's neurostim+c for?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh, its a pre-workout focus thingy, its gott alcar, tyrosine... caffeine, etc... Yeah, i got a free gym bag with it, so i basically got a 23 dollar gym bag


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

1000 posts baby!!! My one thousandth was in AA's gallery, on the pic of his wife and him.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

I owe you guys my trap/ab/delts and my lat/tricep

*P week traps/abs/ delts*

*Db presses*
40x5
40x4
40x4
*seated lateral raises*
15x6
20x4 partial 5
20x5
*bent lateral raises*
25x6
30x6
30x6
*cheat lateral raises*
20x6
20x5
20x5
*BB front shrugs*
275x4 crappy
245x5 goood
245x5
*BB rear shrugs*
205x6 more
235x5 less
225x5 GOOD
*DB shrugs*
90x5
95x5
95x5
*Decline situps*
10lbx16
15x15
15x11 my quads get some stress from these...


----------



## seven11 (Jul 6, 2005)

nice bro, keep it up


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> 1000 posts baby!!! My one thousandth was in AA's gallery, on the pic of his wife and him.


   SWEET!!! 
Great w/o too there BRother Fish!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2005)

Awsome w/o's!!!  Some really awsome weights your movin bud!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 7, 2005)

Great workout and impressive numbers, Fish!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

Where ya at BRother Fish?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol, Im here folks, I went out with my buddy, (the_godfather, hes comin, dont worry) and saw War of The Worlds again. That movie was good, even the second time. 

I tried neurostim again on tuesday, only half a dose, and it gave me a crazy headache again, and, yesterday, it actually came back, im not even gonna post yesterday's workout, cause it was so screwed up. I finished my bicep workout, kind of, but my chest workout went poorly at best. Im going to do my trap/abs/delts/calves workout tomorrow... Im layin around playin video games today.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, Im here folks, I went out with my buddy, (the_godfather, hes comin, dont worry) and saw War of The Worlds again. That movie was good, even the second time.
> 
> I tried neurostim again on tuesday, only half a dose, and it gave me a crazy headache again, and, yesterday, it actually came back, im not even gonna post yesterday's workout, cause it was so screwed up. I finished my bicep workout, kind of, but my chest workout went poorly at best. Im going to do my trap/abs/delts/calves workout tomorrow... Im layin around playin video games today.


Sounds like a good day of relaxin...I miss those days.  This sunday is going to be a veg out day!!  I can feel it lol!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 11, 2005)

Man, i guess im not very popular any more, am I? Lol, hope your rest day went well, Dead!!

I have 2 workouts for you guys, last friday's traps and todays lats


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Man, i guess im not very popular any more, am I? Lol, hope your rest day went well, Dead!!
> 
> I have 2 workouts for you guys, last friday's traps and todays lats


Of course you are!!! Well then get to postin the w/o's BRother Fish!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey slacker...wheres those w/o's?????

Your still the man but added some more hours to my job so its tuff to get on.  And yea the rest day was pretty good till the night LOL.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Fish, sorry I missed you in Cali.  I might be headed back in 2 or 3 weeks.  I'll let you know.  Maybe we can get together on the next trip.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey fishy, how's things going on your end?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

I AM BACK, by popular demand... Lol.

Well, looking into my w/o journal is pretty sad. I had that head pain every time i tried to work out last week, as a result of trying to take that stupid neurostim, i even had it on friday, i had it VERY mildly on monday, so, im glad that its over. I really hope that its not the caffeine... that would stink.

Friday's workout was all pooped up, but, i NAILED my traps, like a nasty... I dunno, but, i nailed em. 

*FRIDAY, DELTS/TRAPS/ABS/CALVES, RR WEEK*

*DB press*
40x5p6 Head pain, stopped all delt work, took 2 ibuprofin
*Front BB shrugs*
265x6
265x6
265x6
Trying to get really good ROM there, all i could pull was 6 reps... Lol
*Rear BB shrugs*
205x10
215x11
205x10
*DB shrugs, hands neutral, at sides*
80x15
80x15
(i know i did three sets, but i didnt record the third, who knows why)
*Leg press calf raise/extensiony thingers, toes out*
380x15
400x13
400x12p13
Man, those hit your calves hard, mine were all swollen... 
*Leg press calves, toes in*
400x12
390x10
390x12
*Calves, toes straight*
390x11
I stopped there, my calves were DONE

Thats all for friday, folks. Crappy workout, in general, but my traps and calves got hit like it was a good day


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

*Archie*
Thanks Archie, Im workin on it, im just a lazy fellow

*Dead*
Lol, I know, I know... Im glad you had a good day off!

*Pylon*
Im actually going to be in Idaho for the next 4 weeks, hopefully, i can make it 3, and see my bro in Minnesota for a week, cuz airfare would be a lot cheaper out of boise. Im sure with all your traveling we could meet up some time, keep me posted, we'll work somethin out! 

*Big Bluuuuuuu*
Im actually doin pretty good, Im puttin my foot down, and im gonna lose some fat, doin some HIIT in the mornins, and some elliptical after weights. I wanna be CUT when I get back to school.

Brother Morte prolly thinks I dont like him, lol... I just been online sporadically lately. OH, BTW, imma be workin out with The_Godfather around 1-2 PM today, hes doin lats/triceps, im doing legs. Gonna try me some ATF squats, any tips? My quads are really laggin, and I used to have some BIG legs, thats what I got from doing squats three times a week, I just need to really P/RR/S-afy em, and tear em up, ya know?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

*SHOCK WEEK*
*MONDAY, LATS/TRICEPS/FOREARMS*

*LATS*

*SS WG lat pulls/Cable rows, with the lil v-dual handley dealy ma-bobber*
140x6/140x6
140x6/140x6
140x4/137.5x6
*BB rows/cable pullovers*
135x6/65x6
135x6/65x6
*WG Lat pull dropset*
140x6
125x6
95x6
*SS dips/french press*
BWx5+negx2/45x8
BWx1+negx5/50x6
BWx2+negx4/50x6
*DS skullcrushers*
65x7
55x6
45x6
*DS french press*
50x8
40x6
30x6

I had very little motivation this workout, i was tired, and my head hurt a lil, and that kind of brought me down, but, being tired was the worst part. So, i didnt do forearms, I barely even kept doing what I did.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 12, 2005)

Even with little motivation and had pain, great workouts Fish! Great numbers on your leg workout and that shock workout looks exhausting!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

I hate shock week...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

Great lookin w/o's there BRother Fish!!! What do ya mean you hate shock week? That was my favorite!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 12, 2005)

Shock week is a lot of fun. It breaks the ho-hum waiting between sets and just throws you on your head.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

I never look forward to shock week... It makes me sad... LOL, I think Im not doing something right, Im gonna be doing some P/RR/S research this week, and starting a new journal maybe, cuz I've been kind of doing a derivative of P/RR/S and not been seeing the results I'd like, mind you, my diet has been a major issue, but, Im gonna do everything TO THE T, this next cycle, because Im going to have the time to do so. Im also going to be hitting the cardio REALLY HARD, in fact, I have a cardio session to post.

*HIIT Cardio: *
15 second sprint+30 second rest X 4
20 second sprint+30 second rest X 3

Yeah, it was way short, but, Im an asthmatic, and this is my first HIIT since football, LAST FALL... Lol, the only real cardio Ive had since I was doing the elliptical, Which I will also be doing, because I shed bodyfat LIKE A CWAZY FELLOW with that.  i love that smilie


----------



## bludevil (Jul 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Big Bluuuuuuu*
> Im actually doin pretty good, Im puttin my foot down, and im gonna lose some fat, doin some HIIT in the mornins, and some elliptical after weights. I wanna be CUT when I get back to school.



Cool, HIIT in the mornings is tough(and works). That's what I used to do when trying to lose weight. Now I don't rely on cardio as much due to a stricter diet. I'm sure you'll head back to school looking like a beast.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

Thats what Im hoping!

Im taking 10g of glutamine about 30 minutes before I go, along with a good amount of water, and I take my inhaler 15 minutes before I leave, I have EIA, excercise induced asthma, so, sprinting is the absolute worst for me, but, thats okay.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

Brother Fish, I also have asthma!!! Yours only comes on with exercise? Stay on top of it, (I'm sure you do) Small world, we have quite a few things in common!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

Lol, yeah, Asthma is an unfortunate ailment, especially now that I like sports...

MY LEG WORKOUT DIDNT SUCK!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

No, it sure didn't!!! Hey, when are ya gonna get those pics, would like a face to your name!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

SOON, LIKE, DAYS

Yes... very soon. Im kind of fat, so, its going to be embarrassing for me. Oh well, whatever, imma get nice and lean before school starts, Ive put my foot down

Thats all for tonight folks, more tomorrow!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Heya bud hows things goin?!?  Asthma huh?  That sux!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

*((I dont know who just posted, but, ill reply in a second. I just got the email as im typing up my W/O))*

*SHOCK week*

*Wednesday Leg day 1:30 RI*

*SS ATF squats/ Leg press*
155x8/305x6 got some head pain here, but, i started breathing right, and it went away...
175x6/305x6
185x6/305x6
I think about 10-15 more pounds on the ATF next time, and yes, im goin down ALL the way.

*DS leg extensions*
230x6
200x4
155x4
I did HIIT that morning, which wasnt a very smart idea. Im gonna add another SS next time
*SS ST leg dead/Hammie curls*
205x6/132.5x5p6, need less
215x6/130x5
215x6/125x4 yeah, my hams were fried from the sprints
*DS hammie curls*
120x6
90x5
Yeah, my legs were pretty much done

*PICTURES*
Imma have my momma take some pics with the camera, and well have them developed, and put on a disc, the morning before I leave to visit my dad. My rents are divorced, I live with my mom, and my dad lives in Idaho, ill be there for a month, and doing a BUTTLOAD of cardio, Archie is aware how much a buttload is, lol. AND, I think Im gonna get a month long membership to the golds gym near there, Ill figure it out. My girlfriend is reluctant to take any pictures. OH, OH, i have a pic of the two of us, actually, Ill put it up!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud hows things goin?!? Asthma huh? That sux!!!


Yeah, Archie and I both, it does stink. But, hey, you got you're crazy shoulders, we all got our problems, you know? Its not so bad though, its just kind of annoying, sure, ive got my puffer, but, if I EVER do any kind of sprints, it flares up, so, its really a hit to morale.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

HAHAHAA!! I HAVE A PICTURE POSTED!!! It sucks, but, its me!

OH, actually, i have some other ones I could download, so you guys can get a good look at me. Im about 5 pounds muscley-er since then... My neck is like, so much bigger around now, its funny.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, Archie and I both, it does stink. But, hey, you got you're crazy shoulders, we all got our problems, you know? Its not so bad though, its just kind of annoying, sure, ive got my puffer, but, if I EVER do any kind of sprints, it flares up, so, its really a hit to morale.


Yea I hear ya!!  We all have our problems....but if i were to post all mine I'd be banned LOL.  Torn, strained, pulled, hyper extended, dislocated, it goes on forever LOL.'

Just keep on top of that puffer and be safe!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Is that you in that pic with your girl?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

No, thats her pimp.



























LOL, kidding


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

LOL I didn't know oif it was like her brother or something.  Wanted to make sure!  But thats not enough we want more LOL.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

I know, I know, im trying to load a good pic of me. my computer is kind of dumb right now though, think im gonna need to beat it.

I HATE COMPUTERS


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

okay, I keep getting this message. 

*Unable to read the format of file: /home/admin/public_html/gallery/data/500/1306465629942_l.jpg*


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

*IM ABOUT TO GOUGE MY OWN EYES OUT, I HATE COMPUTERS *


MAJOR UN-PROPS TO MY COMPUTER


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

LOL yea I feel ya...I hate comps!!!!

Just go to add pics in your gallery and browse.  Then just go right to the folder.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

Like I said, it keeps giving me the message that it "cant read the format of" blah blah file. Anybody know what the deal with that is???


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2005)

Sounds like user error to me...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

Pylon, I have a pic of my girlfriend up, lol


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

*SHOCK week chest/bis/forearms!*

*SS bench press/pec deck*
165*6/70*6
165*3+155*2/70*4+65*2
155*4/65*5+60*1
*SS db incline/CC flyes*
45*7/40*5p6
45*5p6/35*5
45*5p6/35*3+30*4
*DS cable flyes*
35*6
30*5p6
20*6
*SS hammer curls/high pulls*
30*7/85*7
30*6/85*6
30*5/85*5p6
*DS high pulls*
95*6
75*7
55*7
*DS cory curls*
35*5p6
25*6
20*6
*SS forearm ext/curls*
65*15/105*14
65*14/105*7
forearms were done
*ELLIPTICAL!!! ((its baaaack!))*
1 min warm up @lvl 1. 1 min cool down @lvl 1
11 mins, 143 cals, .81 miles, 165 avg heartrate


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice chicky mate...!! Nice workout too.... Those elipitcals suck!! What are CC flys?? There could be some more variation in your SS's too though 
Hey Fishy?? Do you play any Hillsong stuff at church??


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you, she's a blessing, thank you, i felt it was good as well, I like the elliptical...
Cross cable flyes, and what do you mean by variation? Expound my friend, expound

No, sorry! Is that your band? AAAAND, I *USED* to be in a worship band, I wasnt very clear about that, sorry! We had a change of youth pastors at the local Nazarene, and he and I dont get along, and to be honest, I just dont like him as a person. Too superficial, etc.


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 14, 2005)

It was great working out today dude. Also, the preacher curl thing was pretty funny. Well, see u within the hour.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Excellent w/o my Brother!!! Great pic too, now I have a face to place you with   (You got the 2 thumbs up this time)


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Thank you, she's a blessing, thank you, i felt it was good as well, I like the elliptical...
> Cross cable flyes, and what do you mean by variation? Expound my friend, expound
> 
> No, sorry! Is that your band? AAAAND, I *USED* to be in a worship band, I wasnt very clear about that, sorry! We had a change of youth pastors at the local Nazarene, and he and I dont get along, and to be honest, I just dont like him as a person. Too superficial, etc.


I know what you mean about people like that, just love him for who he is and let God work in him, i know its hard but we're all human 
You don't play in your church band on a Sunday?? Isn't that up to worship pastor and not youth?? This is my church www.northlakesclc.org.au
What was your preacher curl thingy??
I would like to see you throw in more variation..
*SS bench press/pec deck* 2 flat moves.. could be flat to incline
*SS db incline/CC flyes* CC is cable X?? That would be ok as long as the cross is in a downward movement
*DS cable flyes* I think dropsets are better compound moves but thats just me.. Decline Smith presses are sweet
So you really need to make sure you work your chest through full planes of movements Incline, flat, decline 

I think that is way to much work for bi's on shock week... i would maybe do 1 or 2 SS', you can do 2-3 cause i know what people are like and 1 dropset only!!
*SS hammer curls/high pulls*
*DS high pulls* 1 DS would eliminate this ex being done twice 
*DS cory curls*


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 14, 2005)

Great w/o with more than a few exercises that I've never heard of!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2005)

The_Godfather said:
			
		

> It was great working out today dude. Also, the preacher curl thing was pretty funny. Well, see u within the hour.


*g-father*
ROFL!!! That was so awesome!! HAHAHA!!!!! Make your journal, or ill come over there...

*Riss*
Okay, man, you would have died laughing!!! We were trying to figure out a third bicep excercise for g-father, and so we had him do preacher curls, because the cables were full. heeeheee.... If you guys look in his gallery, you'll notice he's not a tall guy, and his arms arent very long... Preacher curls arent made for people with short torsos, and short, thick arms. He couldnt reach... There was no seat height setting that worked. lol... And, Riss, I honestly would rather not attend that church, (which I no longer do, in fact), there is a long story, that Id really rather not tell, just rest assured, that I didnt do anything wrong, and it really didnt even involve me. But, yeah, Ill have to look into changin' things up, and I probably should lower the volume on my Bi day...

*Archie*
 * YES!!!!  *

*Morte*
Hey, bro, I really love all of them too, so, if youd like to know any of em, gimme a holler!!

*NOTICE*
I am leaving for Idaho as of saturday at 11:00. Ill try and get online as often as possible, so, ill be keepin you fellows posted!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2005)

*SHOCK week, Delts/traps/abs/calves*

*SS lateral raises/db press*
20*6/35*6
20*6/35*6
20*6/35*5
*SS y raises/rear raises*
15*7/25*8
15*6/25*8
15*6p7/25*8
*DS single arm front raise l/r *
17.5*8/17.5*8
15*7/15*6
10*8/10*7
*DS rear raise*
30*7
25*7
20*7
*SS rear shrug/front shrug (BB)*
225*6/225*6
225*6/225*6
225*6/225*7
*DS db shrugs*
95*6
90*6
85*7
*DS bb front shrugs*
275*6
235*6
185*7
*Cable crunches, MORTE!!!!*
85*10
85*13
85*7
*SS leg press calf raises, toes out/toes in*
360*14/360*10
Yeah, never gonna try that again
*regular, toes out leg press calf extension*
400*15
400*13
400*13
*toes in leg press calf extensions*
380*10
380*13
380*12

Ran way long. Best delt workout ive ever had, need to figure it out, and get it all nailed down.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

Great w/o there Brother Fish!!! Have a great time this weekend!!! Really good pics in your gallery too, especially the Back one, lookin *WIDE*


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 15, 2005)

Awesome workout. That's a ton of volume! Like the cable crunches?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow ,   Somebody is getting bigger and stronger !!! Way to go Fish !  Nice pics too !


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice work, Fish.  Now about that hair...


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 15, 2005)

Pylon, if u think Fish's hair is long... u wouldnt want to see a pic of me


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 16, 2005)

LOL!!!! Yeah, you really would have a conniption fit! 

I am leaving in like, an hour and a half, and then im spendin the night at my Grandma's in Coalinga, then driving to Nampa, 11-12 hours... w00t. ... Yeah  I have like, 8 cans of tuna in my back-pack... And my trusty can-opener, and about 7 Met-rx big 100 bars, the ONLY KIND I LIKE. So, yeah. Its food, kind of... And he rarely stops, so, thats probably what Ill be eating all day.


Thank you guys for all the complements!!! Ill post or something when I arrive safely! And, monday, im doin lats/tris! I love lat day, have I said that to you guys!

*HIIT Cardio*
20sec sprint+30 second rest*6 

Not a WHOLE lot, but, something. Ankle is hurting a bit, but, thats kind of a crappy excuse.


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 16, 2005)

Praying for a safe trip for u brother, and hope u have a good time!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 17, 2005)

Hope you have fun bro!!

Big 100's are my new weapon of choice as well.  Sugars kill me but hell I'll deal!!!


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 18, 2005)

Call me when u can dude! Ill pay the long distance if there is any


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> [*Riss*
> Okay, man, you would have died laughing!!! We were trying to figure out a third bicep excercise for g-father, and so we had him do preacher curls, because the cables were full. heeeheee.... If you guys look in his gallery, you'll notice he's not a tall guy, and his arms arent very long... Preacher curls arent made for people with short torsos, and short, thick arms. He couldnt reach... There was no seat height setting that worked. lol... And, Riss, I honestly would rather not attend that church, (which I no longer do, in fact), there is a long story, that Id really rather not tell, just rest assured, that I didnt do anything wrong, and it really didnt even involve me. But, yeah, Ill have to look into changin' things up, and I probably should lower the volume on my Bi day...


Sounds funny 
I hope that you are attenting a different church bro... one that Spirit filled and full of God's presence.... "blessed are those you dwell in your house, they are ever praising You"
Have a great time away buddy


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 19, 2005)

RGGGAAAAYYHHRG!!!! Well, Im here safe, did Archie die?? Im going to have MAYBE weekly internet access, Im working out at the Gold's gym in meridian. I have a lat/tricep w/o for u guys... I dont like visiting my dad... 

*GOLD'S GYM'S WEIGHTS*

*P WEEK lats/tris/traps/calves, 3 min RIS*

*wg lat pulls*
150x6
165x5
165x4
*HS mts high row*
80x6
90x4p5
90*5
*HS Isometric low-row*
80*6
95*6
100*5
*cable pullovers*
70*6
80*3
80*4
*dips (hey, this is not a dip-assist machine, so, SWEET)*
*5
*5p6
*5
*Skullcrushers*
80x4*3
*french press*
55*6
55*6
60*6
*Toes out leg press calf dealy*
400*15
430*15
450*13
*toes in calves*
450*11
430*11
430*13
*front bb shrugs*
275*5*3
*rear bb shrugs*
245*5*2

Yeah, kinda sucky. My order from BN gets here tomorrow, so ill have my precious CEE, along  with taurine, and some BCAAS. 

TGF, im roaming, so, no telefono, sorry bro. GOD BLESS, EVERYBODY!!! 

Tell everyone that doesnt stop in that I say "hi!" sorry i cant post on yer journals, I do like you guys!

TGF, start yer journal, foo


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Not sucky at all, Thats a great power week Brother Fish!!! GOLD's Gym huh? Sweet!!!


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 19, 2005)

Roaming!! Usually a nation-wide plan means nation-wide. Grrr...  
Well im glad u got Gold's not some crappy gym lol! And if u see Riley tell him hi!! Have as much fun as u can have there hehe. Oh and see Charlie and the Chocolate Factory lol. So no msn at su padre's?   .  And i dont think im gonna start a journal quite yet hehe. But i had a craptastic leg workout today !!  . Ill tell u why sometime later. Have fun with your dad lol


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh and i got the book already!! gonna start reading it tonight


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 20, 2005)

Great workout Fish! I'm liking those rear bb shrugs! Getting my BN order today too


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2005)

I think that looks like a fine w/o for being away from home.  Heck, it looks fine period!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree with everyone else...it looks good to me.  Maybe nto what your use to but its damn fine in my book!!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 20, 2005)

Agree with others that w/o looks good. I find that my weights are off a little bit when I train in a different gym/environment than I'm used to. It usually takes me about 2 weeks to get accustomed to a new gym before I start lifting the same amount of weight.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

Whats doin bud??


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Hows life treatin ya Brother Fish?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 22, 2005)

Where u b, Fish?

 Hey, I am headed back to LA on the 30th, will be there till Monday nite.  I have free time on Sunday if you are going to be around.  (I am hoping to catch the LA-Cards game that day, but the morning is open.)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Do it Brother Fish, you'll be glad you met him!!!


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 22, 2005)

It is sad because Fish is in Idaho right now, not in Cali.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 22, 2005)

Ya, kinda stinky that I aint home, im havin SOME fun here, whats neat about golds is that u can get free personal training, WHICH ID DARN WELL BETTER GET FOR 75 DOLLARS!!! geez man... Well, ive been having some neat workouts, the weights are so different here, its almost laughable. like, well, youll see.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Ya, kinda stinky that I aint home, im havin SOME fun here, whats neat about golds is that u can get free personal training, WHICH ID DARN WELL BETTER GET FOR 75 DOLLARS!!! geez man... Well, ive been having some neat workouts, the weights are so different here, its almost laughable. like, well, youll see.


I'm waiting !


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 22, 2005)

lol, sorry bro, im all out of time it seems, ill hit you up next time!! 

I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!

OOH, Im 18% bodyfat now!, GOD BLESS!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2005)

A Mouse looked through the crack in the wall to see the farmer and his wife opening a package.

"What food might this contain?" he wondered. He was devastated to discover it was a mousetrap.  Retreating to the farmyard, the mouse proclaimed the warning. "There is a mousetrap in the house! There is a mousetrap in the house!"

The chicken clucked and scratched, raised her head and said "Mr. Mouse, I can tell this is a grave concern to you, but it is of no consequence to me. I cannot be bothered by it."

The mouse turned to the pig and told him, "There is a mousetrap in the house". The pig sympathized but said, "I am so very sorry Mr. Mouse, but there is nothing I can do about it but pray. Be assured that you were in my prayers."

The mouse turned to the cow. She said, "Wow, Mr. Mouse. I'm sorry for you. But it's no skin off my nose." So the mouse returned to the house, head down and dejected, to face the farmer's mousetrap alone. 

That very night a sound was heard throughout the house like the sound of a mousetrap catching its prey.  The farmer's wife rushed to see what was caught. In the darkness she did not see that it was a venomous snake whose tail the trap had caught. The snake bit the farmer's wife. The farmer rushed her to the hospital and she returned home with a fever.

Now everyone knows you treat a fever with fresh chicken soup, so the farmer took his hatchet to the farmyard for the soup's main ingredient.

But his wife's sickness continued, so friends and neighbors came to sit with her around the clock. To feed them, the farmer butchered the pig.

The farmer's wife did not get well. She died, and so many people came for her funeral the farmer had the cow slaughtered to provide enough meat for all of them.

So next time you hear that someone is facing a problem and think that it doesn't concern you, remember that when one of us is threatened, we are all at risk. In the book of Genesis, Cain said about Able, his brother, to our God: "Am I my brother's keeper?". We are all involved in this journey called life. We must keep an eye out for one another and be willing to make that extra effort to encourage one another.
Nobody makes the journey alone.

Read this and I thought of you fellah's, lookin out for me and what not!! Im gettin some great w/os in, and Ill take some piccys when I get back, mayhaps, I love you guys, GOD BLESS!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> A Mouse looked through the crack in the wall to see the farmer and his wife opening a package.
> 
> "What food might this contain?" he wondered. He was devastated to discover it was a mousetrap.  Retreating to the farmyard, the mouse proclaimed the warning. "There is a mousetrap in the house! There is a mousetrap in the house!"
> 
> ...


 Good read brotha!!!


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey, guys. Fish asked me to tell all of you bout his situation. As you may know, he is currently in Idaho visiting his father. His dad has the next two weeks off work so Fish told me they will probably be camping and hiking and the sort for a lot of that time. In result, he will have extremely limited internet usage ove that time period. He also wanted me to tell you all that he will post his new diet asap but will post his w/o's when he comes back home. So don't feel like Fish is ignoring all of you, because he would much rather be talking to you guys.   

TGF (it seems my new name is)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Excellent read my Friend!!! Hope you have a great time, be careful, and GODspeed!!!

P.S. Thanks for keeping us up on Brother Fish my Friend, Brother TGF!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, I guess I won't be goin' Fishin' this weekend in LA.  Maybe another time...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 31, 2005)

HAHAHA!!! FISHING!!!! Nice Pylon, nice. HEY GUYS!!!! Heres the run down.

*NEW DIET*
*NON LIFT DAYS*
*CALS: *2550
*FAT: *63g (567 cals, 22%)
*CARBS: *250 (1000 cals 39%)
*PROTEIN: *250 (1000 cals 39%)

*Breakfast:*
3/4 cup oats, 1 scoop ON's 100% whey, 1 large nanner'
*CALS: *445
*FAT: *6g
*CARBIES: *68-70g
*Protein: *30g

*DAILY MEAL (i eat 4 of these)*
1 can chunk light tuna in water, (or comparable amount of chicken/moose/lean beef MMMMMM GOOOD....) 3/4 cups oats, 0-3 fish oil caps, depending on fat content of meat, whatever green leafies I can find, usually broccoli/spinach
*CALS:* 415
*FAT: *10ish grams
*CARBS: *40
*PROTEIN: *40

*PREBED SHAKE*
2tbsp natty pb , 1 scoop ON's 100% whey, 1/2 scoop casein protein, 1/2 cup cott cheese.
*CALS: *470
*FAT:* 17-18
*CARBS: *18
*PROTEIN:* 56

*NEW DIET*
*LIFTING DAYS*
*CALS: *2800
*F: *56
*C: *315
*P: *265

*Breakfast:*
3/4 cup oats, 1 scoop ON's 100% whey, 1 large nanner'
*CALS: *445
*FAT: *6g
*CARBIES: *68-70g
*Protein: *30g

*DAILY MEAL (i eat 3 of these)*
1 can chunk light tuna in water, (or comparable amount of chicken/moose/lean beef MMMMMM GOOOD....) 3/4 cups oats, 0-3 fish oil caps, depending on fat content of meat, whatever green leafies I can find, usually broccoli/spinach
*CALS:* 415
*FAT: *10ish grams
*CARBS: *40
*PROTEIN: *40

*PRE/POST WORKOUT SHAKE (i make 2 of these)*
1 scoop ON's whey, 1/4 cup maltodextrin, 1/8 cup dextrose
*CALS: *300
*F: *1.5
*C: *50 
*P:* 23

*PREBED SHAKE*
2tbsp natty pb , 1 scoop ON's 100% whey, 1/2 scoop casein protein, 1/2 cup cott cheese.
*CALS: *470
*FAT:* 17-18
*CARBS: *18
*PROTEIN:* 56

GOOD TIMES GUYS, GOD BLESS YOU ALL

Ill be back on the 13th!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2005)

Diet looks solid but whats your goal for right now?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 8, 2005)

Lose me some fat, ive already lost a bunch, but i had some cake today and yesterday.. COSTCO 7 POUND 5 LAYER CHOCOLATE CAKE!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Brother Fish, are you back? Missed you and your posts!!! I LOVE your signature too, AWESOME verse my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

I was sittin there readin second Samuel, its David's song! Mmm... LORD arms me with strength...

Not back yet, on friday... HOO-BOY, ive got a lot to post...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, so, here's the skinny. Next year, I intend to compete in a bodybuilding tourny... I have no clue when or where yet, but Im gonna. So, Id like to get down around 10% bf now, then do a nice, slower bulk, then prepare for contest.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, so, here's the skinny. Next year, I intend to compete in a bodybuilding tourny... I have no clue when or where yet, but Im gonna. So, Id like to get down around 10% bf now, then do a nice, slower bulk, then prepare for contest.


 Maybe you should make the trip for the Sho-Me's.  sounds like everyone else will be there!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

The sho-mes?? Where and when be that?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

Here in St. Lou.  Archie'll be on stage, and I thing G-dub and Billie will be here as well.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 9, 2005)

Your plan for comp sounds like a winner. What bf % are you at now? 
Going to enjoy the ride along with you  
Glad to see your back


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Blu, you got a journal at all??? 

When are the show-mes?

Man, im really excited... Im getting TGF (the_godfather) to compete with me... Thatll be fun!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> When are the show-mes?


 Here is the link to the site.  This is for the show that just past, but will probably be around the same time next year.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2005)

Heya bud sounds like a good plan!!!  Wish the best for ya!  Man now you guys say everyone is getting together for archies comp!!!  I will probably be in florida at that time !!!!!1


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

YAY!!! I probably cant go, but we'll see.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Brother Fish, GO FOR IT!!! That will be incredible for you!!! It's a great experience and one you'll remember for a lifetime!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2005)

He's right, Fish.  Even if you don't compete, the trip alone would be a good time!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

Lol, I honestly would really love to go. Well see how things work out, I intend to go to buffalo minnesota for like, 10-14 days next summer, as well, so, Well figure it oot, eh?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2005)

Screw Minnesota.  The Loo is where is azzaction is!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

I was saying go for it for your BBing competition, but I would LOVE to have you come out for mine!!! Would be a great time for you to do a show too!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey... My best friend lives in minnesota, and I didnt get to see him this summer, and it made his little sister cry...

So, I figure I could do my comp in Sacramento, or wherever, then drive to Minnesota, then to the Show-mes... or... however that works out


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hey... My best friend lives in minnesota, and I didnt get to see him this summer, and it made his little sister cry...
> 
> So, I figure I could do my comp in Sacramento, or wherever, then drive to Minnesota, then to the Show-mes... or... however that works out


 That sounds like a great summer.  I say do it!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, pretty gnarley road-trip, hunh? Itd take like... 3 days to drive from Sac to Mini-soda alone... Lol


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

It would be alot, but would be GREAT to have ya down!!! Just keep it in mind my Friend, would be Excellent to meet you!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey man, dropping in and getting to other people's journals again. A bb competition would be awesome! Go for it!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2005)

Itd be cool to meet you too! 

I AM HOME, THANK YOU *FATHER *FOR A SAFE TRIP!!!!

Ill be posting around, its like ... 1 in the morning here, NIGHT GUYS, GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 18, 2005)

*lats/tris/traps/calves (this was like, a month ago... Do you guys really care about these? theres like, 14 of them...)*

*wg lat pulls*
150*6
165*5
165*4
*hammer strength high rows*
80*6
90*4p5
90*5
*iso-lo row*
80*6
95*6
100*5
*cable pullovers*
70*6
80*3
80*4
*dips*
5
5p6
4p5
*skullcrushers*
80*4
80*4
80*4
*french press*
55*5
55*6
60*6
*toes out calf raise*
400*15
430*15
450*13
*toes in*
450*11
430*11
430*11
*front barbell shrugs*
270*5
270*5
270*5
*rear barbell shrugs*
245*5
Had to leeeeave.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 18, 2005)

*EVERY TIME YOU GET LAZY, THINK OF THIS!!!*

_This is a post by dg from another board. It is out of T-Mag. This puts into words what we live everyday but can't quite find the right way to describe._

"So, what are you doing for a living these days?" Bob asked me. We're sitting on the couch at one of those tedious holiday get-togethers, you know, the ones where you're supposed to be nice to family members you never see except during major holidays and funerals. I think Bob is my wife's brother-in-law's second cousin or something. 

"I'm the assistant editor and a writer for Testosterone magazine," I say. Bob looks at me with a blank expression on his face, as if I'd just told him I sell handmade testicle warmers beside the freeway and was looking to open franchises across the nation. 

"It's a bodybuilding magazine," I say.

Blank expression. Deer caught in the headlights. Ronnie Coleman doing trigonometry. 

"Oh," Bob finally says, "I heard you were, like, one of those bodybuilder guys or something. So, what's that like, you know, working out every day and stuff? I just don't have time to lift weights all day, but I have been meaning to get rid of this beer belly." He takes another sip of beer. "What do you suggest?" Sip.

At first I was a little offended. I wanted to grab him up and say, "You can't tell I'm a bodybuilder?! Look at my *buttocks*! Now, if that's not a nice round squat-built piece of sirloin, I don't know what is! You think that comes naturally? I can crack walnuts with this puppy! Wanna see? Huh, punk? Do ya? Do ya?"

Then I realize this just might cause a scene and could cost me several Christmas presents. I was planning on returning any presents I got and using the money to buy a power rack, so I didn't want to jeopardize this gift getting opportunity. I also realized that old Bob probably had a certain preconceived image of a bodybuilder and I just didn't fit that image. I'm not gorilla huge; I weigh about 205 at 5'11" right now. (When I first started lifting I was a pudgy 159, so that's not too shabby.) Also, I wasn't wearing clown pants, a fluorescent string tank top, a hanky on my head and one of those little fanny packs. And isn't that what real bodybuilders are supposed to wear? 

Bob continued to sit there drinking his Natural Light, smoking a cigarette and waiting for an answer, oblivious to the fact that he'd come this close to seeing some serious walnut- crunching *buttocks* power. I tried to figure out how I could explain to the average guy what the typical T-Man does and why he does it. How could I get him to understand what it is we do, how we feel, how we live? So I took a deep breath and told him something like this:

"Well, Bob, I guess you could use the term bodybuilder if you really need a label for what it is we do. Most of us actually don't stand on stage and compete, though. We lift weights and manipulate our diets so that we'll look good naked *for our wives*. Sure, it's healthy too, and we'll probably live a longer and more productive life than the average guy, but mostly it's about the naked thing. Truthfully, it goes beyond even that.

"Let's be honest here. We do it because of people like you, Bob. We look at you sitting there with your gut hanging over your belt and we watch you grunt and groan just getting out of a chair. Guys like you are our inspiration, Bob. You're better than Anthony Robbins, Bill Phillips, Deepak Chopra, and Zig *stinking* Ziglar all wrapped up into one. We love it when guys like you talk about not having time to exercise. Every time we see you munching on a bag of potato chips, you inspire us. You're my shot in the arm, Bob, my living and breathing wake-up call, my own personal success coach. 

"You want to know what it is we do? We overcome. We're too busy to train, too, but we overcome. We're too busy to prepare healthy meals and eat them five or six times a day, but we overcome. We can't always afford supplements, our genetics aren't perfect, and we don't always feel like going to the gym. Some of us used to be just like you, Bob, but guess what? We've overcome. 

"We like to watch 'normal' people like you tell us about how they can't get in shape. We smile and nod sympathetically like we feel your pain, but actually, we're thinking that you're a pathetic piece of *feces* that needs to grow a spine and join a gym. You smile sheepishly and say that you just can't stay motivated and just can't stand that feeling of being sore. (For some reason you think that admitting your weaknesses somehow justifies them.) We listen to you bitch and moan. We watch you look for the easy way out. Because of people like you, Bob, we never miss a workout. 

"You ask us for advice about diet and training and usually we politely offer some guidance, but deep inside we know you won't take our advice. You know that too. We smile and say, 'Hope that helps. Good luck,' but actually we're thinking, 'Boy, it would suck to be you.' We know that 99% of people won't listen to us. Once they hear that it takes hard work, sacrifice and discipline, they stop listening and tune us out. 

"We know they wanted us to say that building a great body is easy, but it just isn't. This did not take five minutes a day on a TorsoTrack. We did not get this way in 12 short weeks using a Bowflex and the Suzanne Somers' 'Get Skinny' diet. A good body does not cost five easy payments of $39.95.

"We like it that while you're eating a candy bar and drinking Mountain Dew, we're sucking down a protein shake. You see, that makes it taste even better to us. While you're asleep we're either getting up early or staying up late, hitting the iron, pushing ourselves, learning, succeeding and failing and rising above the norm with every rep. Can you feel that, Bob? Can you relate? No? Good. This wouldn't be half as fun if you could.

"We do it because we absolutely and totally get off on it. We do it because people like you, Bob, either can't or won't. We do it because what we do in the gym transfers over into the rest of our lives and changes us, physically, mentally, maybe even spiritually. We do it because it beats watching fishing and golf on TV. By the way, do you know what it's like to turn the head of a beautiful woman because of the way you're built? It feels good, Bob. *Confounded* good. 

"When we're in the gym, we're in this indescribable euphoria zone. It's a feeling of being on, of being completely alive and aware. If you haven't been there, then it's like trying to describe color to a person who's been blind since birth. Within this haze of pleasure and pain, there's knowledge and power, self-discipline and self-reliance. If you do it long enough, Bob, there's even enlightenment. Sometimes, the answers to questions you didn't even know you had are sitting there on those rubber mats, wrapped up in a neat package of iron plates and bars. 

"Want to lose that beer belly, Bob? I have a nutty idea. Put down the *stinking* beer. I'll tell you what, Bob. Christmas morning I'm getting up real early and hitting the iron. I want to watch my daughter open her presents and spend the whole day with her, so this is the only time I have to train. The gym will be closed, so I'm going out in my garage to workout. You be at my house at six in the morning, okay? I'll be glad to help you get started on a weight training program. It'll be colder than Hillary Clinton's* refrigeration unit* in there, so dress warm.

"But let me tell you something, Bob. If you don't show up, don't bother asking me again. And don't you ever sit there and let me hear you *gripe* about your beer belly again. This is your chance, your big opportunity to break out of that rut. If you don't show up, Bob, you've learned a very important lesson about yourself, haven't you? You won't like that lesson. 

"You won't like that feeling in the pit of your stomach either or that taste in your mouth. It will taste worse than defeat, Bob. Defeat tastes *rather* nasty, but what you'll be experiencing will be much worse. It will be the knowledge that you're weak, mentally and physically. What's worse is that you'll have accepted that feeling. The feeling will always be with you. In the happiest moments of your life, it'll be there, lying under the surface like a malignant tumor. Ignore it at your own peril, Bob. 

"Don't look at me like that either. This just may be the best Christmas present you'll get this year. Next Christmas, Bob, when I see you again, I'm going to be a little bigger, a little stronger, and a little leaner. What will you be? Will you still be making excuses? This is a gift, Bob, from me to you. I'm giving you the chance to look fate in those pretty eyes of hers and say, 'Step off, *madam*. This is my party and you're not invited.' What do you say, Bob? Monday, Christmas morning, 6am, my house. The ball's in your court." 

Okay, so maybe that's not the exact words I used with Bob, but you get the picture. Will Bob show up Monday? I don't know, but I kind of doubt it. In fact, Bob will probably take me off his Christmas card list. He probably thinks I've got "too much Testosterone," like that's a bad thing. I think Bob is just stuck in a rut, and as the saying goes, the only difference between a rut and a grave is depth. 

The way out of the rut is to make major changes in your life, most of which won't be too pleasant in the beginning. The opportunity to make those changes seldom comes as bluntly as I put it to Bob. Most of the time, that opportunity knocks very softly. What I did was basically give Bob a verbal slap in the face. You can react two ways to a slap. You can get angry at the person doing the slapping, or you can realize that he was just trying to get you to wake up and focus on what you really want and, more importantly, what it'll take to get it. 

If you're a regular T-mag reader, I doubt you need to be called out like Bob. But maybe you've caught yourself slacking a little here lately. Maybe you've missed a few workouts or maybe you started a little too early on the usual holiday feasting, like, say, back in September. Just remember that the time to start working on that summer body is now. The time to get rid of those bad habits that hold you back in the gym is now. You want to look totally different by next Christmas? Start now. This isn't because of the holidays or any corny New Year's resolutions either. The best time is always now. 

Christmas day I want you to enjoy being with your family and friends. I want you to open presents, sip a little eggnog and have a good meal. But if your regularily scheduled workout happens to fall on December 25th, what will you be doing at six o'clock that morning? 

That's what separates us from guys like Bob.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Glad your home safe, Great w/o and interesting read!!! Hows it goin for you my Friend?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry about the swear words, I didnt edit it... Im doing great!! yourself?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Sorry about the swear words, I didnt edit it... Im doing great!! yourself?


That doesn't really bother me my Friend!!! This world and society have taken a severe turn for the worse, so it's just another word to most people!!! But I appreciate that, wish there where more people like you in this world!!! Doing good, just extremely busy with all this house stuff!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah. so, do you think I should even post my golds gym workouts, because the weights are very different...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats up to you!!! I am curious though as to how you did my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2005)

Heya Fish...good read.  It was posted around here a while back.  I keep a copy of it on my laptop for those hard to reach places...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 18, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah. so, do you think I should even post my golds gym workouts, because the weights are very different...


Post, it's not about the w8's, we like to see what your doing  Big Brother and all you know.... 
How things otherwise bud??


----------



## Rissole (Aug 18, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> But if your regularily scheduled workout happens to fall on December 25th, what will you be doing at six o'clock that morning?


I'd be checkin out what santa brought my kids.... Who'd wanna be that anal about 1 workout....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'd be checkin out what santa brought my kids.... Who'd wanna be that anal about 1 workout....


*looks around to see no one else is in the room then looks in the mirror* guilty!

I use to work a 18 hour day my first 6 months or working out then go to my garage to workout.  Don't know why I kept doing it but I think its what helped me keep it at!!

Welcome back bud....awsome w/o's there my friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 19, 2005)

Awww... Thanks guys...

*Archie*
Yeah, i really REALLY dont wanna post em, i have 16+ to post... 

*Pylon*
I forgot the guys name who posted that, but its somewhere in open chat...

*Riss *
 BUT I DONT WANNA!!!!!! MEEEEEEEEH. ... Lol, yeah, fun fun... Things have been good, Idaho was pretty boring, but, oh well... I did have some fun.

*Dead*
Thanks, bro! Thats pretty hardcore!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

I hear ya Brother, don't worry about it then my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 23, 2005)

last weeks w/o's



*I HAVE DECIDED TO NOT BE LAZY!!!*

new split, here we goooo...

*P week, delts, calves, abs, forearms.*

*db press*
45*6
50*4
50*3
*lateral raises*
20*6
20*5p6
20*4p6
*upright rows*
105*6
105*6
*bb incline front raises*
40*4p5
40*4p5
(the lost set... lol)
*weighted Decline situps*
10*15
15*15
15*15
*toe raises, toes out*
450*14
450*13
*toes in*
450*11
450*8
*toes straight*
450*12
450*10
*forearm extensions*
70*15
70*15
75*15
*forearm curls*
85*15
90*15
90*15


mmmm... delts on monday

*ELLIPTICAL*
22 mins
260 cals 
1.21 miles

Yup


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice w/o Fish.  Good to see you're not lazy, today anyway.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 23, 2005)

LOL

*P week, lats/tris/traps 3 min RIs*

*wg lat pulls*
155*4
155*4
155*4
*neutral grip pulldowns*
140*6
147.5*5
150*6
*face pulls*
50*6
55*8
*bb rows*
160*4
150*4p5
*dips*
4 + neg2
5 + neg 6
5 p6 +neg 7 ((that is to say, i did 1 more rep, negative style))
*french press*
60*6
65*6
70*3
*close grip bench*
150*5p6
150*5
*front shrugs (unstrapped)*
225*9
225*10
225*8
*rear shrugs*
185*11
185*10

I didnt do any cardio, as we had to LEAAAAAVE.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 23, 2005)

Great lookin w/o's Brother Fish!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks, Archie, got 3 more for you guys! I didnt bring my journal yesterday, so, thats a "nope"...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Lookin good man keep at it!!  Very solid #'s!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 27, 2005)

Well guys, here it be. My mom is divorcing my step-dad, after his years of verbal, pshycological and sometimes physical abuse. He is an egomaniac, and an alchoholic, and has has been a complete tyrant for almost ten years. I need some prayer right now, more than ever. Pray that The Lord will lift me up, gird me with strength, keep me from anger, keep me from lust, and keep me from the details of life. Im not asking for your sympathy, I just cant hold it in any longer, so, like I said, if you all could just say a quick prayer for me, and a good one for my mom too. She's having a hard time letting go, please pray for guidance for her, for strength to get through the day, please just pray for God to just calm her heart, she's cryin a lot lately, mostly when Im not around. Like I said, you guys dont even need to reply to this.

Thanks for being there for me guys.

-Eric


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Brother Fish, I have said a prayer for you since day 1, but will say an extra special 1 for you right now!!! Keep your chin up and your heart light, stay strong for your Mother, she needs you badly!!! My heart goes out to you and yours!!! GODspeed!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you Archie, that means a lot to me. I really need it right now... Lol, now youve gone and made me cry!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Nothing wrong with crying my Friend, I do it every night when I pray and thank GOD for my Daughter (Who almost never was) and the great Family and Friends I consider to be mine!!! I will be here for you, as will GOD himself, just talk to HIM, and it will all fall into place I'm sure!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 27, 2005)

All I can think to say is thank you, Mike!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2005)

Once upon a time, before the age of all that has come, I spent my time working in social services.  The toughest thing to do was watch women in abusive relationships constantly making excuses for the "men" they were with.  No amount of talking, arguing, cajoling, or pleading could ever make these women (and it was always a woman, probably because men are too proud to admit being dominated by their wifes like that)  stand up for themsleves or, even sadder, for their children.  I have watched women throw away their lives and potential due to a low self esteem and fear of change and/or retribution.

 It sounds like your mom has made the tough choice.  It won't be easy, so be prepared.  But it is the right thing to do.  Be there for her, she'll need you.  Look for help, guidance, counseling, whatever you need to get through it.  But know that your struggle will be worth it in the long run.

 Feel free to let me know if you want to discuss further, or if there is anything I can do.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you, Pyl... I get the feeling we're gonna make it alright.


BUT, she doesnt get to pick her men from now on. She picked my jar-head of a dad first, then this last bum. Man, she has all the luck... In any case, there will be a screening process involving me, a baseball bat, one of dem lie detectors, and jumper cables attached to his nipples... Yeah, you get the picture.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> All I can think to say is thank you, Mike!


You are VERY welcome my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Thank you, Pyl... I get the feeling we're gonna make it alright.
> 
> 
> BUT, she doesnt get to pick her men from now on. She picked my jar-head of a dad first, then this last bum. Man, she has all the luck... In any case, there will be a screening process involving me, a baseball bat, one of dem lie detectors, and jumper cables attached to his nipples... Yeah, you get the picture.


Let Brother Pylon and I know if WE need to be there!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 27, 2005)

I think I might, two huge guys standin there, lookin all tough, and cwazy... You're both pretty tall, right? I know Pyl is... You?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

6'2"!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 27, 2005)

WELL GEEEEZE!!

Archie, ive been considering stealing your HIT routine, what say you? Could you learn me up?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

It is yours my Friend, ask away!!! What do you need? I will help you with anything I can!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

I really like the ABC split, the new way, with double sets, because I like a little more volume... Im gonna read up on it a bit more, then try it tomorrow!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Well guys, here it be. My mom is divorcing my step-dad, after his years of verbal, pshycological and sometimes physical abuse. He is an egomaniac, and an alchoholic, and has has been a complete tyrant for almost ten years. I need some prayer right now, more than ever. Pray that The Lord will lift me up, gird me with strength, keep me from anger, keep me from lust, and keep me from the details of life. Im not asking for your sympathy, I just cant hold it in any longer, so, like I said, if you all could just say a quick prayer for me, and a good one for my mom too. She's having a hard time letting go, please pray for guidance for her, for strength to get through the day, please just pray for God to just calm her heart, she's cryin a lot lately, mostly when Im not around. Like I said, you guys dont even need to reply to this.
> 
> Thanks for being there for me guys.
> 
> -Eric


Hey Eric... We're all standing with you buddy, you got my prayers


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks Riss! The Lord has already blessed us... I found my cell phone and calculator! Lol, im going to start a version of Archie's hybrid HIT tomorrow, using his ABC split, so, Ill keep you guys posted!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2005)

Heya bud sorry I wasn't here in your time of need.....your always in my heart but i do apologize for not being here.  I hope all work out well....just be strong and be there for your mother she will DEF need it.  I went through the same thing with my mother....but it was with over about 15 boyfriends!!!  At first I had no idea why they would fight or beat her but I learned quick once my mother got sent to the ER.

I wish I had someone to pray for me b/c I could have used it when I was younger.  I had to learn how to deal with those assholes...parden my french but theres no other name....and many of days did I go to school bruised and beaten from defending my mother.  But it was all worth it and if I had the chance I do it all over again!!  I was a fire cracker as a child and didn't take anything from her loser bf's but sometimes thats not always the way to go.  I have gotten better over the years with my anger management and help here in jersey.  

All I can say is the good book and prayers will help you more then lifting a fist to someone...believe me I have been through it all and its never pleasent!









ps: a stiff hit with a putter to the fools knee will send him for a whirl and a long ride in the back of an ambulance to the ER for reconstructive surgery.  Thats how my mothers last BF went out after he smacked her in front of me!  But trust in God he will guide you!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, you guys!

I have decided to switch to HIT, and, as a result, Im making a new journal... Ill post the link once I have made it.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Thanks, you guys!
> 
> I have decided to switch to HIT, and, as a result, Im making a new journal... Ill post the link once I have made it.


We are here for you my friend!!! Glad you've decided to switch over to HIT, let me know if I can be of any assistance!!!
I await the new journal with anticipation!!!
What are you gonna name it? Any ideas?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 2, 2005)

I was thinkin of something like "Body for life? Naw, Body for Christ, (Fish's Hybrid-HIT)"

Its a cutter, so, I was considering a play on my name somehow...


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Body for Christ, (Fish's Hybrid-HIT)"


   I Love that name, I tried to keep it Biblical too, but really couldn't come up with one this time!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 2, 2005)

So, "Body for Christ (Fish's Hybrid HIT)" ?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> So, "Body for Christ (Fish's Hybrid HIT)" ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

Heya bible boy where ya been 

Hows the family thing going?  You know I'm always here for you friend if you ever need anything....I've been there many of times and know a thing or two about it!

I love the name for the new joural....truelly awsome!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Dead, I started me up a new journal... Things are going very smoothly now that he's gone... I just hope the divorce itself goes well.. ya know? Thanks bro, knowing that you guys cared helped pull me through.

This last week Ive been taking a break, so i can help my mom watch my sis. I tried to go in today and workout, but, the gym was closed when I got there!! (6 pm) I found out why, later, the gym owner was at the Varsity football game, lol... I was there selling programs to benefit speech and debate... ANYWAY, on to HIT, ya?


----------

